# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Sv.Duh vs Vinogradska najnovija iskustva

## malena15

Curke moje najdraže….

Imam jedno pitanje… zapravo više njih, ali evo da ih sažmem sve u jednu temu…. Kako se pripremam za porod (sada sam 22 tjedna) pročitala sam sve živo o bolnicama Vaša iskustva… i bila uvjerena da želim roditi u Vinogradskoj…. Danas na pregledu kod ginića, pitala me doktorica kao pa kak to da ne mislim roditi na sv.Duhu, i nahvalila osoblje i bolnicu na sva usta… i ja sam u nedoumici….
Kaj napraviti….. znači čitam svuda po forumu da na sv.Duhu mm može tek sa mnom kada uđem u boks, da ne smije u predrađaonu… da li je to još uvijek tako ili se nešto promijenilo? Koji je triger da Vas prebace iz predrađaone u boks….. 
Ako sam dobro shvatila u Vinogradskoj je muž cijelo vrijeme uz nas- i u predrađaoni i u boksu… i poslije može ostati s nama…  :Love: 
Epiduralnu ne bi htjela niti da me režu, ako ne bi bilo nekakve opasnosti za dijete….
Molila bih vas najnovija iskustvaJ

hvala :Klap:

----------


## koksy

Probaj se voditi cinjenicom da SD ima rooming in, ja recimo zbog toga planiram tamo roditi jer zelim dojiti bebu od prvog dana i ne zelim da joj se daje adaptirano. Dalje, na SD puno vise vode racuna o tome da ne rade epiziotomiju, stvarno se trude masirati medicu tokom poroda dok u Vinogradskoj nemaju puno strpljenja i maltene prvorotke rezu po defaultu. Meni se opcenito ginekologija u Vinogradskoj zgadila, nevezano za porod, tako da sam cvrsta u odluci za SD. Tamo sam rodila Svena i, osim nedostatka mjesta na babinjacama, sve ostalo je bilo kako treba.

----------


## Cubana

> dok u Vinogradskoj nemaju puno strpljenja i maltene prvorotke rezu po defaultu.


Ovo baš i nije istina. 
Znam dosta prvorotki iz VG i nijedna nije rezana. Ni ja.

----------


## Lutonjica

ovisi što ti je važno

ako želiš najveću šansu za prirodan porod (bez lijekova, dripa, epiziotomije), ako želiš skin-to-skin kontakt i prvo dojenje još u rađaoni, ako želiš rooming in s bebom, onda ti u obzir može doći samo SD

ako ti te stvari nisu važne, nego ti je najbitnije da muž bude što više s tobom, onda je valjda vinogradska bolji izbor ako je tako kako si čula

----------


## koksy

> Ovo baš i nije istina. 
> Znam dosta prvorotki iz VG i nijedna nije rezana. Ni ja.


Super ako je tako, ovo je bila moja procjena na temelju procitanog tu na forumu jer ja spadam u Vinogradsku po mjestu stanovanja pa sam se stvarno puno nacitala o tome. 
Iako mi sad vise nije ni bitno, nisam vise prvorotka  :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

Da, ne znam da muž može u predređaonu u VG. Bila je gužva i cijeli sam boravak provela u predrađaoni i nisam ni jednog tatu vidjela.

----------


## bucka

ja sam niku rodila u V. i muž je bio samnom.
i u V. imam veze (ako to išta znači).
Sv. Duh me mami zbog sveg ovog što je Lut napisala, a sa druge strane me strah "mijenjati".

----------


## malena15

da... ali ja sam čula da izuzev roominga ima u Vinogradskoj i skin to skin contact i podoj prvi ti daju ako tražiš.... i redovito ti donose bebu na dojenje.... 
joj ne znam...

----------


## @n@

Samo bih ispravila curke i rekla slijedeće:
"... ako želiš TZV rooming in..."
a na izjavu o ne davanju adaptiranog se mogu samo nasmijati. NAŽALOST.

----------


## nela30

> Da, ne znam da muž može u predređaonu u VG. Bila je gužva i cijeli sam boravak provela u predrađaoni i nisam ni jednog tatu vidjela.


 u vinogradsoj je predrađana pretvorena u sobu za babinjče jer na odjelu nema mjesta. suprug može s tobom u box tek kada je porod pri samom kraju

----------


## lisica

3 puta rodila u Vinogradskoj, zadnji put u 11. mj. prošle godine: nisu me rezali niti jedan jedini put,babice su mi masirale međicu.
 osim 1. put kad sam tražila, ništa mi nisu šibnuli u venu, ovaj 3. put prošla i bez klistira.
skin to skin-svaki put, samo su 1. kupali, drugi dvoje prekriveni vernixom, predivni!
bebe su tako često sa mamama da se ja nisam uspjela naspavati! :Grin: 
2 puta bio MM samnom, jednom čak i svekrva! :Laughing: 
i moja dr. je hvalila sv. Duh-tamo bila specijalizantica, ali kad smo pitali one koji znaju, rečeno nam je da je u Vinogradskoj od svih rodilišta najjača neonatologija. to je bilo prije 6 god. i bilo nam je presudno.
ako bude opet, opet ću u Vinogradsku.

----------


## mitovski

Ne bih rekla da u vinogradkoj nema ovoga što je Lutonjica navela. Ja sam rodila tamo, nažalost nakon 8 sati trudova završila na hitnom carskom ali primalje su izuzetne naročito glavna primalja Blaženka- žena je cijelim srcem za prirodan porod a mlađe uče od nje. Mene su odmah stavili u boks i Mm je bio samnom, čak su njemu donjeli ulje ako želimo da me masira, donjeli mi pilates loptu - moj se porod zakomplicirao i zbog visokog tlaka tako da nisam mogla zahtijevati što sam mislila međutim svim curama je poštovana njihova želja ako nisu htjele drip, epiziotomiju i ostalo nisu to ni dobile. Sve su imale bebu na podoju neposredno nakon poroda. Na jednom topiku sam pisala da su meni čak na carskom dok su me šivali dali bebu na podoj ali sam ja bila preslaba jer sam užasno iskrvarila.
Mislim da primalje u vinogradskoj mijenjaju stvari i svaka im čast. Nema rooming ina i to je jedina zamjerka ali opet bebu su skoro cijelo vrijeme s nama a ako ne želiš da ju se nadohranjuje kažeš i donijeti će ti bebu. Eto to je moje iskustvo.

----------


## Diami

Inače je na duhu triger za prebacivanje u boks otvorenost od oko 7cm i - slobodan boks.

----------


## jurisnik

> Mislim da primalje u vinogradskoj mijenjaju stvari i svaka im čast.


Meni je baš primalja bila jedino negativno iskustvo u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## laumi

u Vinogradskoj se možete dogovoriti s pedijatricama da upišu u bebin karton da se nosi mami na dojenje isključivo na zahtjev, tako da beba uopće ne mora dobivati adaptirano. kad sam ja zadnji puta bila tamo, 2007., tako smo se dogovorili. jedino mi bebu nisu nosili po noći, nažalost (između ponoći i 5:30).

----------


## jgrizan

Namjeravam uskoro roditii na sv. duhu, ali prijateljica me uplašila da zadnje vrijeme zna biti takva gužva da vas doslovce pošalju u drugo rodilište kad dođete gore i niste baš za roditi isti tren. Imate možda kakav info ?

----------


## bucka

ja sam još uvijek u dilemi!
voljela bih imati bebu kraj sebe neposredno nakon poroda, podojiti ju odmah...
prije 5,5 god (kad sam rodila Niku) su je "uzeli" i "dobila" sam ju opet tek nakon cca 8h!  :Sad:

----------


## koksy

> Namjeravam uskoro roditii na sv. duhu, ali prijateljica me uplašila da zadnje vrijeme zna biti takva gužva da vas doslovce pošalju u drugo rodilište kad dođete gore i niste baš za roditi isti tren. Imate možda kakav info ?


Onu noc kad sam ja rodila poslali su jednu zenu u Vinogradsku. Ali bila je stvarno guzva, jos par dana su pricali o toj noci kad je nas, cini mi se, 18 rodilo. Bas je bio baby boom.

----------


## jgrizan

> Onu noc kad sam ja rodila poslali su jednu zenu u Vinogradsku. Ali bila je stvarno guzva, jos par dana su pricali o toj noci kad je nas, cini mi se, 18 rodilo. Bas je bio baby boom.


Hvala, nadam se da neću biti te sreće  :Shock:

----------


## koksy

> Hvala, nadam se da neću biti te sreće


Mislim da je to bas rijetkost. Ja ni ne spadam na SD pa su me primili unatoc guzvi. Jedino sto sam 2 dana bila odvojena od malca jer nije bilo mjesta na babinjacama pa sam bila na hodniku i na sasvim nekom drugom odjelu gdje ne nose bebe. Tad jos nije bilo rooming in-a pa ne znam kako to sad funkcionira.

----------


## malo janje

Cure jel znate kad raditi doktor Dukic u ambulanti i na uzv? i jel ima neki poseban broj za naruciti.

----------


## miha

> Cure jel znate kad raditi doktor Dukic u ambulanti i na uzv? i jel ima neki poseban broj za naruciti.


Dr. Dukić je u ambulanti četvrtkom. UZV ne radi on nego se posebno naručuje u ambulanti preko puta.

Inače, sve pohvale za Sv.duh!!! 
Rodila prvo prije 5 godina i drugo prije 10 dana.
Svaka pohvala rooming in-u koji ne znam zašto je netko nazvao ''tzv.''

Rodila carskim rezom, dobila bebu nakon 1h, kontakt koža na kožu od cca 60min. nakon toga beba cijelo vrijeme sa mnom. 
Posebne sestre za mame i za bebe, na usluzi 24h dnevno, čak i za samo čašu vode dodat...

Puno se promijenilo unazad tih 5 godina i drago mi je da je - svaka čast svim doktorima i svima sestrama koje tamo rade...

ps. doma sam (nakon carskog) puštena već 3. dan (jer smo i malena i ja bile dobro) dok, koliko čujem, u Vinogradskoj i Petrovoj otpuštaju tek sedmi!!!

----------


## sillyme

> Dr. Dukić je u ambulanti četvrtkom. UZV ne radi on nego se posebno naručuje u ambulanti preko puta.
> 
> Inače, sve pohvale za Sv.duh!!! 
> Rodila prvo prije 5 godina i drugo prije 10 dana.
> Svaka pohvala rooming in-u koji ne znam zašto je netko nazvao ''tzv.''
> 
> Rodila carskim rezom, dobila bebu nakon 1h, kontakt koža na kožu od cca 60min. nakon toga beba cijelo vrijeme sa mnom. 
> Posebne sestre za mame i za bebe, na usluzi 24h dnevno, čak i za samo čašu vode dodat...
> 
> ...


Ovo zvuci super. Mene u Vinogradskoj smeta sto otpustaju 6. dan iako sam bila ok vec 4, a i naravno nadohranjuju bez puno pitanja. Znaci, nije bilo problema da ti pomognu sestre? Da li si bila na intenzivnoj ili odmah u obicnoj sobi? Kako to funkcionira onih prvih 24 sata koja su najteza?

----------


## miha

> Ovo zvuci super. Mene u Vinogradskoj smeta sto otpustaju 6. dan iako sam bila ok vec 4, a i naravno nadohranjuju bez puno pitanja. Znaci, nije bilo problema da ti pomognu sestre? Da li si bila na intenzivnoj ili odmah u obicnoj sobi? Kako to funkcionira onih prvih 24 sata koja su najteza?


Službeno vrijeme poroda je bilo u 11:42 (tako se maloj piše) iako dok su me sašili, oprali i dr. na odjel sam došla oko 13:00. 
Intenzivna je sad na babinjačama, spojili su dvije sobe (5 kreveta) i nalazi se odmah do sestara koje obilaze non-stop tako da sam odmah po porodu došla na babinjače. 
Malu sam dobila odmah, prvu noć su ju odnjeli na neonatologiju (od ponoći do 4:00) iako sam mogla tražiti da ju ostave i sa mnom. 

Sestre koje pomažu oko dojenja i baratanja bebom imaju poseban taster i zove ih se za sve - namještanje bebe na dojci, prematanje, za podići dijete iz kolijevke, dodati ti ga u krevet... 

Kateter, infuzije i sve ostalo vade drugi dan (oliti prvi, ako računamo nulti) i dižu te na noge. 

Familiju u sobe puštaju prva dva dana...

Jel još što?

----------


## sillyme

To je sve, hvala puno! Zvuči super, sad već definitivno razmišljam da idem na Sv. Duh ovaj put. Prošli put je bila Vinogradska, sad mi se čini vječnost biti 6 dana odvojena od male i 6 dana ne biti s mrvicom nakon što se rodi...

----------


## Leni

*miha*, koje lijepo iskustvo... za puštanje ranije, jesi to posebno tražila, ili su sami tako odlučili? 
kad si napustila intenzivnu?

----------


## miha

> *miha*, koje lijepo iskustvo... za puštanje ranije, jesi to posebno tražila, ili su sami tako odlučili? 
> kad si napustila intenzivnu?


operirao me dr.hafner a on je, kažu sestre, i inače poznat po tome da pušta ranije (ako je narano sve ok s mamom i bebom).
tome je pogodovala i gužva koja im je tih dana bila (taj dan je otpušteno ukupno 11 rodilja). pitali me jel hoću, ja rekla da. jedna druga žena je odlučila ostati još jedan dan.

inače, redovni otpust nakon carskog je 4.dan.

što se intenzivne tiče, tamo si dok ima mjesta. ja sam dobrovoljno zadnju noć otišla u drugu sobu jer je bila gužva a znala sam da ionako sutradan odlazim... intenzivna je soba kao svaka druga na babinjačama samo što ima 5 kreveta i samo su carice unutra.

----------


## priscila

Drago mi je pročitati ovako pozitivne komentare za Sv Duh, jer ću tamo ja roditi svoju bubicu  :Saint:

----------


## miha

Naravno, treba uvijek biti svjestan opasnosti od velike gužve (ipak je tamo najveća navala) pa da stvari i ne ispadnu ovako kako sam opisala. 
Npr. dan kad sam ja rodila bilo je 7 carskih rezova, a kreveta na intenzivnoj na babinjačama samo 5 tako da su dvije rodilje bile smještene u sobe sa ženama koje su rodile vaginalno. 
Jednako tako, ukoliko je puno tih koje rode vaginalno one znaju biti smještene i na patologiji trudnoće ili na ginekologiji  :Undecided:

----------


## lukab

rodila sam u Vinogradskoj prije 10 mjeseci i imala sam prirodan porod, na nista me nisu silili, nista nisu radili bez moje dozvole, nezakoniti je bio samnom od trenutka kad sam usla u boks, prvi podoj odmah po rodenju, babica i doktor predivni, bili bi nas i ostavili da se mazimo da meni nije pao tlak na 80/30 i pala sam u nesvjest...
dobila sam i loptu, mogla hodat oko kreveta...
bebe su stalno s vama (osim za vrijeme obroka i vizite, te po noci od 11 do 5), nose na zahtjev kad treba
i drugi put idem tamo roditi... stvarno nemam primjedbi

----------


## sillyme

Htjela bih samo potvrditi sve sto je *miha* napisala o cr i sv. duhu, i zahvaliti joj na detaljima koji su bili vazni u mojoj odluci da drugi put rodim na sv. Duhu (opet cr). Sve je proslo super, i ja sam puno zadovoljnija postupanjem tamo nego u Vinogradskoj. Da idem treci puta radjati opet bih izabrala sv Duh.

Eh da, izgleda da sada cesto otpustaju vec 3. dan - dok sam tamo bila tih 3 dana su nas tri otpustili tako brzo - svima nam je to bila drugo dijete, dojenje bez problema i dobro smo se oporavljale. Meni je to pozitivno jer ipak imas doma vecu pomoc nego u bolnici (npr. prilikom ustajanja iz kreveta i sl).

U svakom slucaju pohvale za koza-na-kozu mazenje ni 2h nakon cr, za prvi podoj koji je isto bio tada, za ljubazne doktore i sestre (bila je samo jedna neljubazna pedijatrijska sestra), za to sto su tata i seka mogli dati braci pusu vec taj isti dan (a ne da se gledaju preko stakla tjedan dana) itd...

----------


## Extreme

Rodila sam u Vinogradskoj prije 7mjeseci i imam samo riječi pohvale za doktore i bolnicu općenito. Nebi me rezali da nisu morali jer je Lana imala 4,5 kg i bila je prevelika pa bi popucala i bilo bi još gore. Porodio me dr.Grbavac koji je savršen, i sve bi dala da mi bude on svaki put na porodu. Zgodan, nježan, pažljiv, šarmantan  :Wink:  I da, potiču dojenje, beba je puno s mamom..  :Heart:

----------


## Sanja :)

Rodila sam u kolovozu 2010 na Sv. Duhu katastrofa! Sad cekamo bebicu 01.03 i definitivno Vinogradska! Dojenje mi nece nitko uskratiti sigurno, dok na Sv. Duhu ako ti dijenje ne jrene kao meni beba je gladna jer pedi Stanojevic ne dozvoljava AD. Pa smo tako zavrsili sa jaako velikom zuticom.. I tek kad su vidli da beba nece biti dobro i uz moje molbe i na poslijetku galamu prosli bih neslavno! A rodila zivu i zdravu bebu! Definitivno ovaj put Vinogradska!

----------


## Suncokretica

> Rodila sam u kolovozu 2010 na Sv. Duhu katastrofa! Sad cekamo bebicu 01.03 i definitivno Vinogradska! Dojenje mi nece nitko uskratiti sigurno, dok na Sv. Duhu ako ti dijenje ne jrene kao meni beba je gladna jer pedi Stanojevic ne dozvoljava AD. Pa smo tako zavrsili sa jaako velikom zuticom.. I tek kad su vidli da beba nece biti dobro i uz moje molbe i na poslijetku galamu prosli bih neslavno! A rodila zivu i zdravu bebu! Definitivno ovaj put Vinogradska!


Rodila na Sv Duhu 11.12.2011., 2,5 tjedna ranije, malac je bio preslab za sisanje, uspavan. Iako smo forsirali dojenje, dan prije polaska doma (2. dan) dobio je dohranu, bez pol frke, nisu me ni pitali slažem li se s time.

----------


## Totto

Evo i ja sam u velkoj dilemi, u 33 tt sam, do nedavno sam bila sigurna da želim porod na SD, tamo mi je rodila šogorica, zadovoljna, a sad se dvoumim jer i frendica ima odlično isustvo sa V...doista želim rooming-in, dojiti, ne želim da mojoj curici daju AD, čula sam sa uskro uvode rooming-in i na V, ima li neko frišku info?

----------


## koksy

Mozda grijesim ali ako i uvode u vinogradsku roomin in to nece biti dok ces ti radati jer mislim da to bas neide od danas do sutra. Onako ja to logicki zakljucujem. 

Frendica mi nedavno rodila u V. i sad lupa glavom o zid i kune se da nikad vise tamo, maltretirali su i nju i bebu kojoj se pupcana dvaput omotala oko vrata i tek su ju nakon 8 sati dali na carski...srecom na vrijeme...

----------


## Sanja :)

> Rodila na Sv Duhu 11.12.2011., 2,5 tjedna ranije, malac je bio preslab za sisanje, uspavan. Iako smo forsirali dojenje, dan prije polaska doma (2. dan) dobio je dohranu, bez pol frke, nisu me ni pitali slažem li se s time.


Sto da ti kazem! Meni je bilo grozno na Sv. Duhu! Jos mi je gl. Stanojevic rekao sa sam glup. baba jer neznam dojiti! Drago mi je da ste vi uspjeli bez o zira na uspavanost! Nas su ranije otpustili doma, zavrsili u vonogradskoj i da nije bilo tamo dok. koja je mjerila kolicinu podoja i sl. pitam se da li bi tako brzo se opravili i prebrodili teske uvrede sa Sv. Duha i ostalo !

----------


## Sanja :)

Novosti iz Vinogradske! Naime frendica rodila prekjucer! Dosla u V. i odbili je jer im je guzva zbog preuredenja. Iako je na kontroli bila kod njih i po mjestu stanovanja pripada u V.  E sad meni je termin 01.03 sto tesko da ce se preurediti do tada, ali se nadam da mozda nece biti guzva da me be odbiju! Jer na Sv. Duh naprosto ne zelim, ne jos jednom!

----------


## mašnica

Ima li novosti oko preuređenja Vinogradske?

----------


## andiko

ono kaj sam ja vidjela je gotovo. ali to su jos dvije sobe i jedan apartman - tamo gdje su bebe prije bile. ne znam kaj misle s rooming inom...

----------


## mašnica

Samo 2 sobe  :Sad:  a i to je zapravo dobro za početak...

----------


## emira

Mislim da niti u jednoj predrađaoni ne smiju biti tate. I to mi je OK, bilo bi mi čudno da je drugačije. Tamo su sve žene u istoj sobi, u svakakvim stanjima, doktori ih pregledavaju... no hard feelings, ali tatama tamo nije mjesto...

----------


## koksy

Frendici su isto rekli da ce slat rodilje na SD zbog preuredenja ali je ipak rodila u Vinogradskoj prije 3 tjedna. Valjda je naletila da nije bila guzva.

----------


## bucka

> Jer na Sv. Duh naprosto ne zelim, ne jos jednom!


a ja skroz obrnuto.
nakon 2 poroda u vinogradskoj ne želim više tamo

----------


## Amandica

Svaka ima svoje iskustvo, što naravno ovisi o mnoooogo toga, od same žene, tijeka poroda, do osoblja, itd. Ja sam se odlučila za Sv.Duh (a prvu sam rodila u Merkuru) prvenstveno zbog posjeta, što mogu ući u sobu. Zvuči smiješno, ali kad se sjetim sebe iza prvog poroda ( nakon kojeg sam dobivala transfuzije jer sam skoro iskrvarila), nisam se 2 dana mogla ustati iz kreveta. A posjete su dolazile, i samo bi na kratko izvirila van. Na hodniku najčešće nije ni bilo mjesta za sjesti, a i stolice su bile strašno neudobne s obzirom na stanje dolje (epiziotomija+ popucala na sve strane). Tako da sada želim da mi u posjetu dolaze samo muž i djevojčica i da mogu odmah u sobu, na zajedničko druženje. Najviše mi je to bitno zbog male, ako me razumijete :D

----------


## nela30

> a ja skroz obrnuto.
> nakon 2 poroda u vinogradskoj ne želim više tamo


upavo tako, ja se isto spremam na Sv. Duh

----------


## winnerica

Ja nakon 3 poroda u Vinogradskoj imam samo riječi pohvale za njih. Da idem i 4. put opet bih tamo išla  :Smile:

----------


## *Tončica

i ja imam samo riječi hvale za vinogradsku 
u 10. mjesecu trebam roditi treće dijete i bez imalo razmišljanja idem u vinogradsku  :Smile:  još će i rooming in biti gotov, a tome se posebno veselim   :Klap:

----------


## Traveller

samo da pohvalim Sv. Duh. zaista je onako kako se prezentiraju! kako sam rodila na carski nakon 14 sati mucenja ( htjeli su probati prirodan porod), nakon noci provedene na intenzivnoj, iduci dan cim je bilo moguce dobila sam svoje dijete. Pedijatrijske sestre na raspolaganju za svrcu od 0-24, a isto tako i sestre na odjelu babinjaca za mene, pa cak i za najmanju sitnicu. kako se nisam mogla micati, sestre su nas svako malo obilazile, ali su i bez problema i "mrkih" pogleda dolazile u bilo koje doba (kada god sam pozvonila) samo da mi ga stave na krevet ili u kosaru. u takvim uvijetima mi nije bilo ni najmanje neugodno zvoniti i za najmanje sitnice   :Smile:

----------


## peg8020000

I ja želim pohvaliti Sv. Duh! Rodila sam, istina, s dripom, ali taj sam dobila tek nakon 20 sati čekanja da počnu prirodni trudovi. U bolnicu sam došla jer mi je procurila voda. Babice koje su me porađale bile su fenomenalne, porod prošao bez ijednog šava tako da sam se nakon 2 sata osječala kao nova... nikakvih problema sa sjedenjem, hodanjem... ničime..

Jedini nedostatak samog poroda bio je taj što su me jako kasno poslali u box, i to zato što je bila gužva. Bila sam najtiša pa sam valjda zato zadnja došla na red  :Rolling Eyes:  Naime, svima kojima je trebao drip davali su ga u isto vrijeme, u jutro... Tako da smo rano popodne svi u isto vrijeme bili spremni za rađanje, a nije bilo dovoljno slobodnih bokseva.

Što se tiče odjela babinjača, meni je bilo tak-tak... osoblje mi se činilo blago neljubazno... No, zbog super iskustava iz rađaone opet bi izabrala Sv. Duh!

----------


## REJA25

Curke, vidim da je ova tema zamrla pa da je malo oživim!  :Smile:  U fazi sam biranja bolnice pa imam nekoliko važnih pitanja koja su mi presudna u odabiru. Molim curke koje su rodile u posljednjih par mjeseci da odgovore na njih (što detaljnjije  :Grin:  ). Moja pitanja su:
1) Koliko su otvoreni za "Plan poroda", da li ga uopće čitaju/uzimaju u obzir? 
2) Da li se rutinski vodi porod - tipa prokidanje vodenjaka, drip, epiziotomija....ili poštuju želje rodilja?
3) U kojem trenutku otac može prisustvovati - tek na samom izgonu ili i tijekom trudova? Da li postoji mogućnost ostanka oca nakon poroda barem 30ak min uz majku i bebu?
4) Da li je rodilja u mogućnosti hodati (slobodno se kretati) tijekom trudova? Postoje li neka pomagala kao npr. pilates lopta?
5) Pomažu li babice da porod bude fiziološki (sa što manje intervencija) - masaže, masaža međice ?
6) Reže li se pupčana vrpca odmah po porodu ili čekaju da prestane pulsirati? 
7) Koliko vremena rodilja "ima" za prirodne trudove prije nego li krenu intervencije?
8) Da li je moguće roditi u nekom drugom položaju osim na leđima? (čučeći, klečeći...) 

Hvalaaaa  :Love:

----------


## mašnica

Vinogradska:

*1) Koliko su otvoreni za "Plan poroda", da li ga uopće čitaju/uzimaju u obzir?* 
_Planirala sam doći sa planom poroda, moj prvi porod je bio brzinski, tj. došla sam u zadnji čas pa nije trebalo biti intervencija, rodila u roku sat vremena. Dr. mi je prokinula vodenjak prije toga je napomenula da će to napraviti. Prvo sam rekla da ne želim onda mi objasnila zašto (a ja joj prvorotkinja vjerovala) i rekla dobro može. Ali ne bi ga probušila da sam bila malo sigurnija u sebe. Mislim da bi ga uzeli u obzir._

*2) Da li se rutinski vodi porod - tipa prokidanje vodenjaka, drip, epiziotomija....ili poštuju želje rodilja?*
_Poštuju želje, kažu unaprijed što planiraju napraviti._

*3) U kojem trenutku otac može prisustvovati - tek na samom izgonu ili i tijekom trudova? Da li postoji mogućnost ostanka oca nakon poroda barem 30ak min uz majku i bebu?*_
Moj muž je odmah ušao na oba poroda (napominjem, bila su brzinska, prvi 9cm otvorena, drugi 7cm). Kako sam oboje rodila ranije, nismo mogli dugo biti skupa, mislim da 10tak minuta inače mislim da može 1h, nek me druge cure isprave._

*4) Da li je rodilja u mogućnosti hodati (slobodno se kretati) tijekom trudova? Postoje li neka pomagala kao npr. pilates lopta?*
_Ako tražiš, da. Loptu nisam vidjela ali kažu da se može dobiti i to samo ako pitaš._

*5) Pomažu li babice da porod bude fiziološki (sa što manje intervencija) - masaže, masaža međice ?*
_Mene su masirale, rekla sam da ne želim intervencije rekle su trudit' ćemo se, budite bez brige._

*6) Reže li se pupčana vrpca odmah po porodu ili čekaju da prestane pulsirati?* 
_Na traženje mislim da čekaju,ja nisam tražila (dan danas mi je žao)_

*7) Koliko vremena rodilja "ima" za prirodne trudove prije nego li krenu intervencije?*
_Na ovo ne znam odgovoriti. Mi smo trudove odrađivali sami, suprug i ja i kad sam bila pred izgonom, muž je trčao okolo i zvao osoblje_

*8) Da li je moguće roditi u nekom drugom položaju osim na leđima? (čučeći, klečeći...)* 
_Odgovarao mi je polu ležeći položaj, tražila sam da mi dignu naslon i sve ok. Možeš dakle tražiti jer sam čula da su pristupačni po tom pitanju_.

----------


## REJA25

Hvala Mašnica!  :Smile:  Vinogradska mi je zasad na prvom mjestu jer sam u posljednja dva mjeseca čula već 2 stvarno pozitivne priče + bliža mi je nego Sv. Duh tak da zasad vodi.  :Razz:  Nego, molim te da mi otkriješ tajnu extra brzih poroda - priroda ili "čekanje posljednjeg trenutka" kod kuće?!? :D I ja bih tako!  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## mašnica

Od ranog jutra sam s prvim imala trudove laganini, da sam odmah krenula u bolnicu vjerujem da bi sve stalo. Doma sam odradjivala trudove, setala i setala, popodne je bilo dosta gusto ali opet nisam imala osjecaj 'moram u bolnicu' a mozda i zato jer je muz bio na putu i trebao se vratiti navecer pa smo ga bebac i ja 'cekali'.

Moj savjet je ne zuriti u bolnicu, puno hodati, plesati, gibati se kako ti pase. Ja nisam mogla niti lezati niti sjediti, cijeli dan na nogama. U bolnicu smo krenuli kad sam prokrvarila, navecer oko 22h. Tada sam bila na 7,8minuta u trudovima, sve teze stajala. A u autu Ako pjeva sasvim slucajno: 'otvaras se kao cvijet' u pjesmi Dok je tebe, savrsena recenica za vrtiti po mislima dok je zena u trudovima (meni bar).  

S drugim sam prokrvarila u 34TT i hitna me vozila, taj dan jos nisam rodila vec drugi. Lagane kontrakcije i 7cm otvorena. Mislim da su tu i geni a i sve ostalo je u glavi. Bila sam na Rodinoj radionici pa su tu dobila jako puno info koje do tada nisam znala vezano za porod, intimu poroda, sto sve ometa porod. Npr.puno svjetla...zato sam cijelo vrijeme zmirila, u setnji po dvoristu, u stanu predvecer, u autu na putu do bolnice i u boksu, kad god sam mogla i cvijeeet  :Smile:

----------


## REJA25

Planiram Rodinu radionicu odraditi, dosad sam pogledala sve filmove o prirodnom porodu, bila na konferenciji Ine May Gaskin prošle godine, pročitala većinu dostupne literature pa se nadam da ću imati dovoljno "znanja" (uz smirenost) za ostati kod kuće što duže...  :Grin:  Jedino me brine što su mi i Vinogradska i Sv. Duh udaljeni jedno 20-30min vožnje od kuće, mogla bi se lako dogoditi neka auto-beba.  :Laughing:

----------


## mašnica

I meni su obje bolnice na 30minuta udaljenosti tako da...stigneš, prvorotkinja si. A i ne mora značiti, bolje auto-beba nego bolnica-beba hehehe

----------


## REJA25

Kad si mantram idealni bolnički porod, vidim kako se uparkiravamo pred ulaz bolnice a ja: a) već držim bebu na rukama ili b) taman hvatam bebu u ruke tako da u bolnici eventualno možemo prerezati pupčanu vrpcu!  :Laughing:  :Zaljubljen:  tako da se apsolutno slažem s tvojom posljednjom rečenicom!  :Yes:

----------


## Ayan

> Kad si mantram idealni bolnički porod, vidim kako se uparkiravamo pred ulaz bolnice a ja: a) već držim bebu na rukama ili b) taman hvatam bebu u ruke tako da u bolnici eventualno možemo prerezati pupčanu vrpcu!  tako da se apsolutno slažem s tvojom posljednjom rečenicom!


bilo je i takvih slučajeva dok sam rađala. neka žena je rodila pred prijemnom ambulantom. jednostavno nije stigla "u komadu" do rađaona. tako da pazi što želiš. :Laughing:

----------


## REJA25

> bilo je i takvih slučajeva dok sam rađala. neka žena je rodila pred prijemnom ambulantom. jednostavno nije stigla "u komadu" do rađaona. tako da pazi što želiš.


Jesu je odmah vratili u auto i uputili kući?!?!  :Razz:   :lool:  

Nitko se ne javlja nza Sv. Duh ali vidim na drugim forumima da dijele epiduralnu ko od šale...  :Nope:  Curke sa iskustvom sa Sv. Duha, podijelite svoje doživljaje tj. današnje stanje bolnice.

----------


## Idnom

Ja sam rodila na Sv. Duhu prije pola godine i stvarno sam bila zadovoljna. Sestre i doktori u radjaoni (btw promjenile su se 3 smjene jer je porod bio maratonski) su mi sve objasnili sto, kako, zasto rade. Nudili mi ako zelim analgetike koje sam uporno odbijala, ali nakon 20 sati trudova sam molila epiduralnu jer vise nisam mogla (i spasila me je!). Dobila sam dojam da su jako brizni, njezni, suosjecajni. Babica se je ponasala ko da mi je mama, tolko se brinula i trudila da mi je stvarno bilo lakse kad ti netko daje takvu podrsku. 
Pratnja (muz, decko) moze uci kad te prebace u box, a u predradjaoni ste sve rodilje zajedno tak da nitko nema pristup. U predradjaoni imas svoj krevet i prikljucena si na CTG ako oni procjene da trebas biti, a ako nisi prikljucena mozes raditi sto hoces (pilates loptu nisam vidjela).
Ovisno o (ne)guzvi te prebacuju u box. Ako vas je puno, u sami box ides na sam izgon. Ja sam na primjer bila 4 sata u boxu jer nije bilo guzve pa su me prebacili kad sam 6 prstiju bila otvorena. Tamo sam im napomenula da zelim da pupcana vrpca odpulsira i to su postovali. Nakon poroda smo svi zajedno jos bili vise od 1,5h. Onda su mene prebacili na odjel i kroz 2h su mi donjeli bebu. Cijelo vrijeme je bila sa mnom, jedino svako jutro nose bebe na kupanje, pregled, cjepljenje... Sestre na odjelu su isto za svaku pohvalu. Ja sam molila da mi pOkazu oko dojenja i stvarno su se potrudile. Vidjele su da nemam iskustva s presvlacenjem pa su me i tu malo poducile. Prije odlaska doma su nam jos dale nekoliko korisnih savjeta i brosure.
Ako te jos nesto zanima pitaj!  :Smile:

----------


## luc

Kolko sam svatila na scetom duhu su sad isto posjete u sobu. Kolko smije osoba i dali smije djete. Imam dvogodisnju curicu pa me zanima dali smije ona sa tatom do nas. Hvala!

----------


## Runa

Sv. Duh friško iskustvo. Posjete od 16 o 17 u sobama. Može dvoje ljudi istovremeno, ali upada se često čoporativno (grrr), a i s malom djecom što ja baš i ne odobravam.

----------


## sintija

Ja sam svoju curku rodila 2008 u bolnici Sv. Duh i prezadovoljna sam. Sestre su vrlo uslužne daju i protiv bolova , možeš biti i na lopti, šetati se kako ti paše. Muž navodno može samo u boks ali mora na tečaj, tako sam čula ja nisam tražila da bude sa mnom jer od bolova nisam znala ni kako se zovem a kamoli pitati nekoga da mi dovede supruga. Uglavnom sve super prošlo, prenesla dva tjedna, u 12 došla na pregled i poslali me u rađaonicu. Gore napravili sve pripreme i u 13 sati mi uključili drip i pola sedam navečer sam rodila. Ako vam se međica ne raširi dovoljno onda nažalost režu, ali sve je to jedno lijepo iskustvo kad vidiš malog anđela sve zaboraviš. Bebu dobiš na prsa čim rodiš pa ti je malo uzmu na uređivanje i onda je dobiš natrag.Bebać je cijelo vrijeme s Vama, možese tražit i navečer da ga odnesu da se barem malo naspavate. Ako vas bole grudi onda vas masiraju. Uglavnom sam prezadovoljna.Sad čekam i drugo dijete termin 21.11. i opet idem na sveti duh. Sretno mame.

----------


## Martij

Drage mame i one koje će tek postati. Moja iskustva sa Vinogradskom bolnicom nisu najbolja. Prvi put sam rodila tamo, budući da sam privatno vodila trudnoću kod dr. Vesnice Košec. Rađala sam carskim rezom i bila sam u strašnom šoku odnosom medicinskih sestara prema rotkinjama, u ovom slučaju bila sam prvorotkinja. Ne smiješ ništa pitati, jer one su prezauzete, a kad sam dobila mastitis nisu mi pomogle da isti rješim prije odlaska kući nego su me poslale takvu kući da bih za par dana završila na hitnoj sa temperaturom 41. Tamo nitko nije imao vremena da mami pokaže kako se djete doji...nažalost. 
To je bilo prvo iskustvo, ali kako sam bila prvorotkinja vjerovavala sam da ću na drugom porodu proći bolje budući da imam iskustva, pa sam nažalost i drugo djete odlučila roditi u istoj bolnici pod nazorom iste doktorice.

Ovo drugo iskustvo je bilo prestrašno. Rodila sam zdravo dijete A 10/10, da bi sljedeći dan djete počelo povraćati i na moj poziv sestre da nešto s djetetom nije u redu, ona me uvjeravala da djete povraća plodnu vodu i da će biti u redu. Isto popodne djete je njihovom krivnjom (budući da sam u par navrata zvala sestru i molila za pomoć budući da je  svaki put kad bi djete dojilo počelo povraćati u mlazovima, sestra je bila toliko drska da je odgovorila da više nema bodića da obuće tom mom djetetu!!! Bila sam dotučena, ali opet poštujem struku i nisam ništa poduzimala dok mi nisu popodne javili da je moje djete dehidriralo i da je dobilo visoki šećer od stresa- to je meni javila sestra iz druge smjene- vrlo draga i simpatična svi ju znaju ima crnu kovrčavu kosu, iskusna, ljubi svaku bebu i jedina vrijedna pohvale u Vinogradskoj.

Ukratko moje djete je imalo zaplitaj crijeva nitko ga nije htio poslati na UZV ili RTG dok nisam povukla veze...jer kako su oni tvrdili moje će djete doći k sebi...Djete je četvrti dan života operirano u Klaićevoj. Doktorica koja je vodila moje dvije trudnoće nije se niti osvrnula kad me na jutarnjoj viziti vidjela svu uplakanu...Jako žalosno i sramotno. Za Vinogradsku imam samo loše riječi...

Sretno svima!

----------


## KrisZg

Evo novosti s SD.Iako sam dvoje rodila na merkuru,rekla sam sestri da se vidimo iduce godine gore,jer iako je ishod bio strasan imam same pohvale za njih.8 ih je rodilo za vrijeme 12h trudova kaj sam provela u boxu,tak da sam odslusala sve njih :Smile: Sa svima su bili ocevi i to cijelo vrijeme,babica i sestre su provodile trudnice kroz svaki korak iako su neke bile jakooo bezobrazne(hormoni,strah itd..)Jedna je cak vikala da ne moze pa ju ova pitala da kaj da sad radi s bebom,da ju vrati unutra :Smile: to ju je umirilo.Postuju se zelje,beba odmah ide na prsa,uzimaju se maticne,ceka se da odpulsira i budete s bebom koliko god mozete i trebate.Pilates lopta je dostupna,lijekovi isto tak,na zahtjev.Ne forsiraju porod,kaj god trazis dobijes.Samo jedan savjet,sto ste hrabrije,razumnije i tise to su vam vise spremni pomoci.Meni je sestra nosila jastuk,gasila svijetlo,mazila me po ruci,disala samnom.Jedino su glavne sestre u svim smjenama blago receno stroge.Treba ih znaci izbjeci :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Evo podižem i ovu temu... i ispričavam se što sam možda dosadna  :Smile:  Odlučujem se za bolnicu.

Ono što bih htjela na svome porodu je...

1. Izbjeći klistir (ali ako negdje mogu popustiti, to je ova stavka)
2. Mogućnost šetanja, mijenjanja položaja, eventualno lopte, uglavnom da se ne osjećam kao njihov zatvorenik
3. Idealno bi bilo da pratnja može biti sa mnom cijelo vrijeme
4. Želim prirodne trudove nepotpomognute dripom
5. Ako vodenjak nije puknuo, rado bih da pukne kad treba
6. Želim ostaviti svome tijelu na izbor misli li popucati ili ne - ne želim epiziotomiju
7. Želim imati vodu koji mogu popiti
8. Želim da pupčana vrpca otpulsira do kraja
9. Želim skin to skin odmah po porodu
10. ... i vrijeme koje ćemo provesti samo nas troje

Pročitala sam sve gore navedeno pa sam samo poželjela malo aktualizirati stvar. Po vašim mišljenjima/iskustvima gdje bih ove navedene stvari mogla dobiti, a da se ne moram baš lavovski boriti.

Napisala bih plan poroda, iako jesam čula da se na njega većinom odmahuje glavom. Ukoliko se još i neki zlobni komentar još ne doda.

----------


## bodo

> Evo podižem i ovu temu... i ispričavam se što sam možda dosadna  Odlučujem se za bolnicu.
> 
> Ono što bih htjela na svome porodu je...
> 
> 1. Izbjeći klistir (ali ako negdje mogu popustiti, to je ova stavka)
> 2. Mogućnost šetanja, mijenjanja položaja, eventualno lopte, uglavnom da se ne osjećam kao njihov zatvorenik
> 3. Idealno bi bilo da pratnja može biti sa mnom cijelo vrijeme
> 4. Želim prirodne trudove nepotpomognute dripom
> 5. Ako vodenjak nije puknuo, rado bih da pukne kad treba
> ...



Ja sam gotovo sve ovo što si nabrojila dobila na S.duhu,ali 2011,god.
Osim klistira,što mi nije neki bad,mm nije bio sa mnom u predrađaoni,nekih 2-3h,ali u boksu je bio(od 03-08h).
Mogla sam šetati,imala sam loptu,vodu pila koliko sam htjela.
Epiziotomiju sam rekla da  svakako želim ako bude trebalo(na prvom porodu sam toliko popucala da je šivanje trajalo gotovo 90 min i nisam to željela ponovo),pupčana odpulsirala i nakon poroda nas 3 smo proveli skoro sat i pol zajedno.

----------


## Apsu

Evo ovako- sv.duh

Procitali su moj plan poroda, prekrsili samo epizotomiju i ispricavalii se jer je bilo potrebno jako..  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nisam dobila klistir iako mislim da bi ali sam ih iznenadila  :Grin: 

Setat sam smjela, cak sam bila van radaone 3 sata sa dragim ispred..

U boxu mi je babica bez problema natocila casu vode..

 Pupcana je otpulsirala do kraja  :Smile: 

Odmah sam ga dobila na prsa i nas troje smo se mazili pola sata  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala vam na komentarima. SD trenutno 2:0.   :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Ako je netko voljan podijeliti (i popraviti rezultat) za Vinogradsku, rado ću čitati!

----------


## zrakoplofka

Da dignem temu ponovno...ja sam totalno u nedoumici...jedni kažu SD drugi Vinogradska...ak ima koja dobrovoljka koja je rodila u zadnjih par tjedana u jednoj odnosno drugoj bolnici nek napiše iskustva PLEASE

----------


## perla5

> Da dignem temu ponovno...ja sam totalno u nedoumici...jedni kažu SD drugi Vinogradska...ak ima koja dobrovoljka koja je rodila u zadnjih par tjedana u jednoj odnosno drugoj bolnici nek napiše iskustva PLEASE


SV. Duh- rodila prije tri tjedna. Još imam noćne more. Previše sam valjda očekivala, a dobila ništa. Pardon, 7  šavova, hladno osoblje i more isplakanih suza.

Cijelu noć trudove imala doma, došla otvorena 3 cm, pukao vodenjak- sve po propisu. Ali, tražila epiduralnu 3 puta, nisam je dobila (ni itko drugi u predrađaoni).
Prvo su rekli da čekam 5 cm, pa onda da su mi star nalazi krvi (bili stari 35 dana, a oni toleriraju mjesec dana), a na kraju da sam previše otvorena i da epiduralna nema smisla.
Predrađaona ppuna, sestre ni jedne tople riječi,  samo  su nas vodile u bokseve kao životinjice kako bi se koja dovoljno otvorila. Nismo smjele šetati, svaka se morala držati svog odvratnog škripavg kreveta. Srećom išla sam u boks za sat vremena jer sam se vrlo brzo otvarala. 
Rađaona puna, bolovi strašni, svaka svoje stenje, a sestre se samo nalukavaju koja će prvo rodit. Bez riječi, hladno i mehanički. Ja sam u jednom trenutku tražila sestrinu ruku, valjda da osjetim ljudski, topli dodir (muža su mi kasnije pustili).Njen izraz šoka je teško opisati. Ali pružila mi je ruku na minutu i onda mi ponudila ručku na krevetu kao zamjenu (trudovi su bili na minutu, dvije par sati- užas).
Odjel babinjača- tko ima odmah mlijeko, super mu je. Ja naravno nisam imala pa smo plakali i ja i bebač- on od gladi(stalno sam molila dohranu- neke bi dale bez problema, druge su mudrovale da mi vrišteće dijete bude na cici u kojoj nije bilo ništa.

Preporodila sam se kad sam došla doma- mlikeko došlo, dijete je samo dojeno, sve ok, psihički se još oporavljamo :Smile:  

Uglavnom sretno!

----------


## šafran

Pa evo ja sam još uvijek u šoku, mislim znam da se događalo prije svugdje i u Petrovoj, Vinogradskoj, ali Sv. Duh je uvijek glasio kao najbolji.
Potražila sam ovu temu da pitam jel ovo moguće, ili žena pretjeruje, pa vidim sad tvoj komentar i nije mi jasno, da li je ovo SF što čitam, također da muževi ne mogu u rađaonu, to mi djeluje nestvarno..u biti sve mi djeluje nestvarno, ne samo da nitko za to neodgovara, nego da ljudi i to žene mogu biti prema rodilji toliko okrutni, pa koji je đavo takvim ljudima :Sad: 

porod iz pakla na Sv. Duhu

----------


## KrisZg

> Pa evo ja sam još uvijek u šoku, mislim znam da se događalo prije svugdje i u Petrovoj, Vinogradskoj, ali Sv. Duh je uvijek glasio kao najbolji.
> Potražila sam ovu temu da pitam jel ovo moguće, ili žena pretjeruje, pa vidim sad tvoj komentar i nije mi jasno, da li je ovo SF što čitam, također da muževi ne mogu u rađaonu, to mi djeluje nestvarno..u biti sve mi djeluje nestvarno, ne samo da nitko za to neodgovara, nego da ljudi i to žene mogu biti prema rodilji toliko okrutni, pa koji je đavo takvim ljudima
> 
> porod iz pakla na Sv. Duhu


Ja isto citala, upravo i ne znam kaj da kazem, isto sam u 9.mj bila tamo i dalje stojim kod svog komentara:

Evo novosti s SD.Iako sam dvoje rodila na merkuru,rekla sam sestri da se vidimo iduce godine gore,jer iako je ishod bio strasan imam same pohvale za njih. 8 ih je rodilo za vrijeme 12h trudova kaj sam provela u boxu,tak da sam odslusala sve njih. Sa svima su bili ocevi i to cijelo vrijeme,babica i sestre su provodile trudnice kroz svaki korak iako su neke bile jakooo bezobrazne(hormoni,strah itd..)Jedna je cak vikala da ne moze pa ju ova pitala da kaj da sad radi s bebom,da ju vrati unutra?To ju je umirilo. Postuju se zelje, beba odmah ide na prsa,uzimaju se maticne, ceka se da odpulsira i budete s bebom koliko god mozete i trebate.Pilates lopta je dostupna,lijekovi isto tak,na zahtjev.Ne forsiraju porod,kaj god trazis dobijes. Samo jedan savjet,sto ste hrabrije, razumnije i tise to su vam vise spremni pomoci. Meni je sestra nosila jastuk,gasila svijetlo,mazila me po ruci,disala samnom.Jedino su glavne sestre u svim smjenama blago receno stroge.Treba ih znaci izbjeci.

Nadodajem, ono sto sam se naknadno sjetila da dosta inzistiraju na inekciji protiv bolova( avion) kako ja to zovem, uvjeravaju da ce zbog toga sve ici brze.

----------


## šafran

Pa da, ja isto jutros otvorila novine i sve mi je došlo loše, još sam pod dojmom, pa sam potražila ovu temu da pitam. Ne znam, to je valjda kolo sreće, pa kako ti se posreći, netko ubere super, netko katastrofa, sve u svemu baš me pogodilo. Suosjećam sa svima koje su tako nešto morale proći.

----------


## KrisZg

Mislim kada bih zaista zeljela nasla bih im zamjerke npr. to jutro nisu imali plahte pa sam krvava lezala satima ili komentar dokt. kada me pregledala da ne zna jel zakvacila higrom na bebi ili hematom(skoro sam ju nogom opalila) bio je hematom jer par min nakon njezinog "kacenja" sam 2, 5 L krvi izgubila. I kaj se specijalizanata tice, nakon svega radi mi uzv i pita jadnika pored mene koja je dijagnoza bila a ja mu sapcem, mislim zaista...ali niti jedno koji su bili prisutni to jutro nije prisao niti jednoj rodilji a kamoli da bi sivao.

----------


## Apsu

Uh strašno. Ja sam, ponavljam, imala odlično iskustvo na sv.duhu, ali vjerujem da je to zato što sam bila jedna jedina trudnica. Pogledali me kad sam došla i pili kavu sve do prelaska u box, a ni tamo me nisu gnjavili. 

Sad kad odvrtim malo film, u rađaoni su bili jako hladni. Ali, ja se nisam osjećala ko životinja jer sam im još samo jedna u nizu i nisam im ni malo bitna jer ja njima nisam ni željela biti bitna, bila sam bitna samo sebi, bilo mi je bitno da kasnije dođe muž, nije mi na pamet palo da tražim utjehu u nekom.. ili toplu riječ. Ali to sam ja, ja volim velike stvari odraditi sama, koncentrirana na sebe. Ali, da nisam takva, ta hladnoća i nezainteresiranost bi mi bile propust.

----------


## hatatitla

Ja moram pohvalit babice u Vinogradskoj na oba poroda. Mlade, divne, tople, drzale me za ruku, stalno dolazile, nakraju ohrabrivale... Na drugom porodu mi je jedna i na samom izgonu masirala (?) ili sto vec medjicu i nisu rezali nego sam minimalno pukla, njoj se ruka tresla kada je sve bilo gotovo... Na prvom porodu je i doktorica bila super, a na oviom drugom me se doktor nije dojmio, ni puno koristi, al ajd, ni stete. Oba poroda po noci, prvi put guzva, sad nikoga.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja isto citala, upravo i ne znam kaj da kazem, isto sam u 9.mj bila tamo i dalje stojim kod svog komentara:
> 
> Evo novosti s SD.Iako sam dvoje rodila na merkuru,rekla sam sestri da se vidimo iduce godine gore,jer iako je ishod bio strasan imam same pohvale za njih. 8 ih je rodilo za vrijeme 12h trudova kaj sam provela u boxu,tak da sam odslusala sve njih. Sa svima su bili ocevi i to cijelo vrijeme,babica i sestre su provodile trudnice kroz svaki korak iako su neke bile jakooo bezobrazne(hormoni,strah itd..)Jedna je cak vikala da ne moze pa ju ova pitala da kaj da sad radi s bebom,da ju vrati unutra?To ju je umirilo. Postuju se zelje, beba odmah ide na prsa,uzimaju se maticne, ceka se da odpulsira i budete s bebom koliko god mozete i trebate.Pilates lopta je dostupna,lijekovi isto tak,na zahtjev.Ne forsiraju porod,kaj god trazis dobijes. S*amo jedan savjet,sto ste hrabrije, razumnije i tise to su vam vise spremni pomoci.* Meni je sestra nosila jastuk,gasila svijetlo,mazila me po ruci,disala samnom.Jedino su glavne sestre u svim smjenama blago receno stroge.Treba ih znaci izbjeci.
> 
> Nadodajem, ono sto sam se naknadno sjetila da dosta inzistiraju na inekciji protiv bolova( avion) kako ja to zovem, uvjeravaju da ce zbog toga sve ici brze.


Debeli potpis na boldano - upravo to je i moj dojam od prije skoro 15 godina i nikakvi senzacionalistički članci u novinama neće promijeniti to mišljenje. Rađaonica Sv.duha ostala mi je u lijepoj uspomeni unatoč tome što mi nije sve bilo "niz dlaku" (drugi porod prijevremeni, sa 34+, epiziotomija radi poštede djetata itd, ali osoblje je bilo  :Heart: , svi - primalje i liječinici bez razlike, unatoč tome što i Kris kaže - neke rodilje stvarno nisu imale dlake na jeziku ni onda kad sam ja rađala, a očito se to nije promijenilo.

----------


## šafran

Smatram se onda zbilja sretnom što nisam morala rađati u takvim bolnicama, jer usred nesnosnih trudova, povraćanja uslijed toga, tresla sam se ko prut, sve je trajalo satima, jedva sam na kraju zadnjim snagama rodila, niti sam bila tiha, niti hrabra, a najmanje razumna pred skoro potpunim kolapsom i svejedno su mi oba poroda ostala u divnom sjećanju radi prekrasnog osoblja,babice i doktora. Babica mi je čak sama na drugom porodu govorila, vičite, samo vičite, istjerajte tu bol van, biti će vam lakše, i slično...Sebe sam dožvijela kao pravu divljakuši i čak me na kraju bilo malo i sram, dok babica nije došla do mene i rekla mi, upravo ovako ja zamišljam svoj porod, Bili ste divni. Bila je mlada, još nije čak ni sama rodila, ali je očito bila odlično educirana što porod znači i kakav može biti. Njene riječi su mi tada značile svijet. Naravno da će mi ta mlada ćena zauvijek ostati u sjećanju i mjerilo mi je kakava babica mora biti. O bodrenju tokom poroda da i ne pričam, kao da me porađa netko moj jako blizak, a ne potpuna strankinja.

Tako da, ovo mi je čak pomalo i tužno ćitati, jer upravo zbog ovakvog stava i takvih savjeta se stvari i ne pokreću sa mrtve točke. 

Nisu sve žene tj. rodilje iste, niti su svi porodi isti, a niti boga mi svatko ima jednak prag tolerancije na bol, ženi kod poroda bi se dana u 21 stoljeću trebalo pomoći i olakšati svim humanim sredstvima, a ne joj predlagati da bude što tiša i nevidljivija, pa je onda vjerojatnije da osoblje pokaže susretljivost i razumjevanje. To me podsječa na porode na bliskom istoku, tako one trebaju (moraju) rađati, u tišini, pa im često popucaju sve žile na licu od životinjskog napora da ne puste tu životinjsku bol van, a kod nekih žena je upravo takva, životinjska, pa tjednima ne mogu govoriti i slično.

A to me podjseća isto na to, jučer mi je pričala upravo doktorica znanosti o rezultatima studije koju je napravila među svojim studentima na sveučilištu, koliki postotak žena smatra da je opravdano da muškarci budu više plaćeni za isti posao od žena. Radi se o Munchenu. Više od polovice studentica! Prestrašno.

----------


## KrisZg

Naravno da ima svakakvih poroda i da je svaki poseban. Ja sam se referirala na to da ako vices, trosis snagu i stetis djetetu i samo to su sestre i govorile trudnicama. Nije bilo nikakvog omalovazavanja, tjeranja itd...mislim radas u bolnici i stanje je takvo kakvo jest i nisi jedina rodilja tamo i to je cinjenica. Cinjenica jest da se druge uplase, cinjenica jest da i ti imas pravo na porod koliko-toliko u miru.

Da ne bi krivo ispalo, ne sudujem niti jednu koja se derala tijekom cijelog poroda, niti sam ja ista hrabrija jer nisam. Kada sam radala malu propustila sam trud jer nakon 12h disanja i tisine sam osjetila potrebu da ispustim urlik i jesam, zaderala sam se da me citava bolnica cula  :Laughing:  i ne bih taj urlik mjenjala za ista, jer sam kroz njega izbacila kompletnu bol i strah...a rodilja pored mene, mah sjecam se kao jucer...imala je prrodni, vikala je isto kada su joj trudovi bili na 5min razmaka i kada su bili na min i kada je bio izgon...beba je izasla plava, nastala kompletna frka a ona jadna nije mogla niti glavu podici niti tiskati, pa su na vakum vukli bebu van. Doista nisam cula niti jednu da je navela iti jedan drugi razlog da se ne vice nego za sacuvati snagu i energiju za bebu.

----------


## šafran

Da pustila urik, hebate ja sam zavijala ko ranjena zvjer :Laughing: 
Nisam ni znala da sam sposobna za takvo što, to je valjda ono nešto animalno u meni što su nasljedili srećom ili nesrećom i oboje klinaca :Laughing:

----------


## KrisZg

> Da pustila urik, hebate ja sam zavijala ko ranjena zvjer
> Nisam ni znala da sam sposobna za takvo što, to je valjda ono nešto animalno u meni što su nasljedili srećom ili nesrećom i oboje klinaca


I to je ok, nisam ni ja znala da mogu to ispustiti i nikada vise nisam to uspjela ponoviti. To je bas to, animalno...iskonski u zeni i to mora van ali cisto sumnjam da si ugrozavala dijete...jer tada to vise nije iskonski niti animalno  :Smile:

----------


## šafran

Ma daj Kris, sa čime bi ugrožavala dijete? To što se derem ko da me svi vrazi gone? Trudovi na drugom porodu su bili ubitačni, vodenjak nije htio puknuti, pa su ga probušili da se ne onesvijestim od boli, a kad su puknuli vodenjak, tek je onda postalo nepodnošljivo, mislila sam da ću se raspast i vikala sam da ja ne mogu to! A naravno za epi je bilo isuviše kasno i nemoguće, morala sam tiskati jer i mali je već htio van. Pa nisam se bacala amo vamo, da bi ugrozila dijete, ali sam se zato derala da me valjda čitava klinika čula, i zajedničkim snaga, on i ja, kako to već biva, te babica i doktor, uspiješno dogurali porod do kraja. Nije uspio ni zaplakat, hop odmah na prsa, pokrili nas, zašuškali dok pukovina odpulsira svoje, i sve ostalo kako već ide. Samo su ga na kratko uzeli u istoj prostorji da ga izvažu, pobrišu i obuku, tu je naravno udario plakat ko da pak njega svi vraze gone, brzo ga opet vratili meni i kod mene je i ostao do daljnjega, bez sekunde odvjanja ta tri dana u bolnici. I to je bilo to  :Smile:

----------


## KrisZg

Pa to ti kazem, a sto da su ti rekli da ti dijete nema kisika npr.?A sto da je izasao plavi, da su ga morali vakumom vaditi jer ti nisi imala snage tiskati? Ti si imala snage i vikati i privesti porod kraju, to ti govorim. Nemaju sve tu snagu, neke vikanjem se toliko potrose da zaista ugroze bebu i to je jedino sto sam ja od sestara cula. Niti jedna nije rekla kaj se deres ili tako nesto, nego cuvajte snagu trebat ce vam, ako vicete propustate trud itd...

----------


## tua

Meni je ova ideja o cuvanju snage i o tome da mama ugrozava dijete bas gnjusna. kakva snaga za tiskanje? maternica istiskuje dijete i bez tvog angazmana  :Smile:  dijete moze ugroziti mamin prisilni lezeci polozaj, dajte zeni da se ustane i vristi, pliz!
ova prica iz novina je svakodnevna, samo sto redovito zene to komentiraju kao "bila sam slaba, spasili su me" ili " sve se to zaboravi kad vidis dijete". sve naopako.

----------


## šafran

Ma Kris imam ja snage za sve, nema toga što ja ne mogu izdržati, ali ja sam tako štrikana, neke žene nisu i to poštujem! Nismo svi isti, i doboro je da je tako! I dužnost je i babica i doktora i osoblja to uzeti u obzir, jer na koncu zato su i tu inače bi se porađale same. Oni su ti koji imaju iskustva, koji su educirani, koji MORAJU pomoći, a ne da prvorotkinja u porođajnim bolivima na to mora misliti. I ako je itko zeznuo stvar, nije žena koja rađa, već osoblje, babica i doktor. 

Da, tua, slažem se!

----------


## KrisZg

Naravno, postujem i ja. Iza mene su 3 poroda, iznijela sam svoje misljenje i iskustvo. Ja bih osobno sestru/doktora/cistacicu pridavila istog trena da sam cula i dozivjela nesto slicno a kamoli da su se meni obratili na takav nacin. Ma bilo bi najidealnije kada bi boxevi bili zasebni i zvucno izolirani  :Laughing:

----------


## Runa

> ova prica iz novina je svakodnevna, samo sto redovito zene to komentiraju kao "bila sam slaba, spasili su me" ili " sve se to zaboravi kad vidis dijete". sve naopako.


Baš tak. 

Inače, mene je šivala jedna specijalizantica, a navodila ju druga. ''Nemoj tak, sve će ti se raspasti, morat ćeš ispočetka. Gle, napravi ovakav čvor, blabla...'' Pitala ja njih jel to goblen rade.
 Porod trauma, a ja nakon mjesec dana provedenih na patologiji sv. duha nisam bila psihički najbistrija da bih reagirala, samo sam htjela čim prije doma.

Danas bih svašta, ali nemam nikakav dokaz, samo svoju riječ. Naravno, u otpusnom pismu bajka, porod uredan, bez komplikacija...yeah, right.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam se odlučila za Vinogradsku i jako mi je drago jer su ispostovali svaku moju želju.

----------


## Amari

Evo...ja jos u Vinogradskoj. ..pa da kazem. ...stvarno su super, svi....doktori...babice...sestre na odjelu! Toliko sam ugodno iznenadena da vam ne mogu opisat! Svima bi preporucila Vinogradsku!  :Smile:

----------


## first time mum

Evo i mojih iskustava, možda nekome pomognu. 
Prvi porod - Vinogradska 2010. Čula sam puno pozitivnih iskustava o njoj u to vrijeme, no ja ih nisam doživjela. Inducirani porod koji je trajao 25h, ricinusovo ulje, klistir, gel, prokidanje vodenjaka, neprestano ležanje na lijevom boku, bez hrane i VODE, epiziotomija uz katastrofalno zašivenu ranu, osoblje koje mi se nije obraćalo niti predstavljalo osim riječima poput ("O vama ovisi kakvo će vam biti dijete"), beba nije odmah bila sa mnom jer su je nakon poroda oživljavali, nije bilo pomoći kod dojenja već vrlo loši savjeti, vrlo težak oporavak i psihička trauma koja nije zacijeljena. Napominjem da sam cijelo vrijeme u svemu surađivala i niti zucnula.

Drugi porod - Sv. Duh prosinac 2013. porod koji je započeo mjesec dana ranije. Od početka sam svima dala do znanja da sam došla da me pregledaju, a da možda ne želim tamo roditi, da ne želim drip i ležanje, bila sam ljubazna, ali odlučna, i mislim da sam zbog toga imala drugačiji (bolji) tretman od ostalih rodilja, mogla sam hodati, tražila sam loptu i dobila je, primalja Anita je bila topla i susretljiva, nudila me sa zašećerenim čajem, liječnici su me svaki put informirali koji bi postupak htjeli napraviti, a ja sam ili prihvatila ili odbila. Meni nije trebala pomoć oko dojenja, ali druge rodilje su je dobile, ili su im odnijeli bebe na hranjenje (ako je to majka željela).

Sve u svemu, moj glas ne ide niti jednom od navedenih rodilišta: sve je to lutrija, kakvu ćeš smjenu pogoditi, koliko brzo će se odvijati porod i sl. Moja je opcija bila doći što kasnije u rodilište, u Varaždinu, sa doulom, ali eto bebaču se žurilo.

----------


## Sani1612

Imam same pohvale za Sv.Duh. 
Poštovali su svaku moju želju od trena kad sam tamo krenula na kontrole pa sve do poroda.
Porod je induciran sa 42+2 i svaki postupak su mi objasnili. Ono što me posebno iznenadilo je to što su bebi ostavili pupkovinu da otpulsira i to bez da sam posebno napomenula.
Uz mene je cijelo vrijeme bila primalja Mirela  :Heart: ,predivna i brižna žena. 
Na babinjačama je ekipa kako koju smjenu ali sve u svemu bili su ok. Iznenadila sam se što se može tražiti nadohrana i što na želju majke odnose noću bebu.

----------


## Tanja L

Bok!

Trenutno sam u 37 tjednu trudnoće i nisam uspjela dobiit termnin za tečaj za muža u Sv.Duhu.
Da li netko zna da li je baš potrebna ta potvrda, jer muž je bio na prošla 2 poroda u Vinogradskoj?
Da li možda ima tko sken te potvrde?

Pozdrav,
Tanja

----------


## perla5

> Bok!
> 
> Trenutno sam u 37 tjednu trudnoće i nisam uspjela dobiit termnin za tečaj za muža u Sv.Duhu.
> Da li netko zna da li je baš potrebna ta potvrda, jer muž je bio na prošla 2 poroda u Vinogradskoj?
> Da li možda ima tko sken te potvrde?
> 
> Pozdrav,
> Tanja


Rodila na Sv. Duhu prije par mjeseci, nisu pitali nikakvu potvrdu, iako smo ju imali.

Sretno!

----------


## Apsu

Nije potrebna, ja sam imala potvrdu iz doma zdravlja

----------


## BlackBee

Imali tko da je nedavno rodio na SD? Citam da po novom na jutarnjoj viziti ne pregledaju onako kako su to radili???!!

----------


## Sani1612

Ja sam rodila nedavno na Sd. Ujutro izmjere tlak, pitaju te kako se osjećaš i to je to. Nema zavirivanja u gaće.

----------


## Apsu

Ja rodila na SD prije 9 mjeseci i već tad nije bilo zavirivanja u gaće  :Smile: 
Nisu mi mjerili ni tlak, ni temperaturu..

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Lijepo je to čuti.

----------


## buba klara

ovo su stvarno lijepe novine za SD  :Smile:

----------


## BlackBee

Aaa super, uskoro me ceka porod na SD pa sam se iznenadila kad sam procitala da nema virkanja, naravno ugodno  :Very Happy: 
Rodila sam tamo prije dvije godine, tad je jos uvijek bio stari rezim.
Jel se promjenilo sta za posjete? Imam curu od dvije godine i voljela bi ju vidjeti dok sam u bolnici, naravno ako je zdrava, iako ni sama neznam sta bi tocno  :Unsure:

----------


## sarasvati

Meni u Vinogradskoj virili u gaće, nisu mi mjerili tlak, ni temperaturu. Nakon prvog puta su govorili kad su prilazili mome krevetu: gospođa je dobro.

----------


## Sani1612

SD se mijenja nabolje  :Smile:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

A kakvi su im sada ležajevi u boksovima? S prvog poroda se sjećam nekog svemirskog plavog ležaja koji vjerojatno omogućuje rađanje u različitim položajima, samo što mi to tada nitko nije rekao, a ni ja s blizancima, zatkom i stalnim ctg-om nisam tražila položaj drugačiji od uobičajenog, polusjedećeg. Smatrala sam uspjehom što poštuju moju želju da rodim bez lijekova, ubrzavanja i epiziotomije. Ovaj put nema nikakvih rizičnih elemenata i želim okomiti položaj i da mi koljena ne budu iznad zdjelice.
Jesu u svim boksovima ti ergonomski ležajevi ili još ima onih iz prvog svjetskog rata? Nadam se da ta ergonomija nije samo za ukras kao stolčić u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## Sani1612

U svim boksevima su ti ležajevi i ja sam i prošli i ovaj put rađala u skoro pa sjedećem položaju. 
Osoblje je zbilja vrlo susretljivo. Nemam zamjerki, a bila je gužva, da se razumijemo.

----------


## Sani1612

Što se tiče ctg-a ja nisam cijelo vrijeme bila priključena, a i mogla sam šetati.
Što god su trebali napraviti tražili su moju dozvolu i objasnili su mi zašto nešto rade.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Super! To već ima smisla. I prema meni su ljubazni i susretljivi. Nadam se da će biti i na porodu.

----------


## buba klara

ja sam isto šetala između ctg-a (prije 5 g.)
i sjećam se tih svemirskih stolica u boksevima, mislim da su bili u svima al ne bih se kladila...
uglavnom, ja sam rađala na jednom takvom, gotovo u sjedećem položaju
babica divna žena, crvene kose do ramena, ne sjećam se imena
dr. došla tek na kraju
i tad (prije 5 god.) su mi svaku stvar objašnjavali što će mi raditi i da li pristajem, dok prije 9 god., kad sam rađala prvi put na SD, to nije bio slučaj...šutili oni-šutila ja, nabili drip svima sreda bez ikakvog pojašnjenja...
ovog puta sam dobila sve što sam htjela (lijepo zamolila bez dripa i ukoliko može i bez epiziotomije) i sve su prihvatili... babica se maksimalno trudila, masirala međicu, na kraju sam prošla bez ijednog šava...
srećom, porod je išao takvim tijekom da je sve to bilo moguće, naravno da se nešto zakompliciralo da bih prihvatila sve što je potrebno...

----------


## sarasvati

Pandora, ja sam u Vinogradskoj rodila na stolčiću  :Wink:  
Mogla sam šetati, čučiti, sjediti, biti na lopti...sve što sam željela sam i dobila. Odnosno sve što nisam željela mi nije nametnuto  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Vinogradska ima stolcic?  :cupakosu:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Sarasvati, znam za tvoju priču sa stolčićem i drago mi je da ga je barem netko koristio, ali koliko sam shvatila ti si među rijetkima kojima je to uspjelo, nije baš da ga šakom i kapom nude rodiljama. Mnoge očito i ne znaju da postoji ta mogućnost. Evo, Apsu već čupa kosu. Ako me pamćenje dobro služi (ne da mi se sad pretraživati forum), pisalo se o kojekakvim izgovorima kojima sabotiraju upotrebu stolčića, tipa rodilja mora udovoljavati ne znam kakvim sve kriterijima, osoblje se mora educirati i tome slično. :Rolling Eyes:  I onda ta "edukacija" trajeeeeeeeeee... do daljnjeg. Kao da se radi u najmanju ruku o nuklearnoj podmornici pa je potrebno uložiti ekstremne i dugotrajne napore da se ovlada tom kompliciranom spravom! Meni to sve skupa izgleda kao jeftina isprika kojom pokušavaju opravdati nespremnost da odustanu od svoje komocije. Voljela bih da griješim, da se i tu napokon stvari počnu mijenjati i da što više žena rodi na lakši, ugodniji, zdraviji i prirodniji način.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Pandora, na žalost ne griješiš. Ja sam prošli tjedan bila na razgovoru u Vinogradskoj sa predstojnikom i jednom doktoricom. Sastanak sam dobila nakon što sam predstojniku uputila mail jer sam poludjela što nigdje ne mogu dobiti informacije o porodu, pa sam uputila takav mail da mi je sutra odmah zakazao sastanak. Spremam se objaviti i mail i razgovor, ali još moram doći sebi.
Uglavnom zanimao me stolčić i doktorica koja je bila na sastanku mi je odgovorila da imaju, ali ne koriste i da ga gotovo sigurno ne mogu dobiti jer su dvije primalje na sve žene koje radjaju i oni nemaju uvjete. Ja u to ne vjerujem, gdje ima volje ima i načina. Uglavnom nije mi se svidio njihov stav o ničemu.

----------


## sarasvati

*Apsu*, otkud sad tvoje čuđenje!  :Kiss: 

*Pandora*, Vinogradska ga je dobila krajem 2013, mislim. Moj porod je bio treći porod na stolčiću u bolnici. Ne znam koliko ih nakon mene bilo. Istina je da lako daju izgovore, zato treba biti uporan i odlučan. 

*Mjestopodsuncem,* baš me zanim o kojoj je doktorici riječ. Jednoj sam postavila direktno pitanje zašto prvorotka ne bi smjela (?!) roditi na stolčiću, ali odgovor gotovo da nije ni imala. Ali je jako bila protiv toga. Dok je jedna druga rekla da može, ali da je pitanje hoće li netko tko zna biti u blizini... Ništa me to nije pokolebalo.
A jedna od primalja iz Vinogradske...  :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Ja znam za 2 poroda na stolcicu, sarasvati i mama koja je rodila noc il dvije nakon mene. Cula sam da je sestra govorila (mislim drugim sestrama) da je bila na stolcicu i izgubila dosta krvi

Znaci onda (u veljaci) se dalo pogoditi za stolcic. Il je i ta imala srece

----------


## Apsu

Sarasvati, pa ne znam, nekako sam to ispustila/izostavila, ne znam kako sam to preskočila. Eto ja doista nisam pojma imala da vinogradska ima stolcic, da sam znala možda nebi otišla na sd.. 

I doista,stvarno, ali najstvarnije ti više nikad neću ni napisat poruku, ni odgovorit na poruku, jer ti stigne jedna od njih pet, nebrisačico inboxa!  :Grin:

----------


## sarasvati

> Ja znam za 2 poroda na stolcicu, sarasvati i mama koja je rodila noc il dvije nakon mene. Cula sam da je sestra govorila (mislim drugim sestrama) da je bila na stolcicu i izgubila dosta krvi
> 
> Znaci onda (u veljaci) se dalo pogoditi za stolcic. Il je i ta imala srece


Sjećam se da si mi govorila za nju. Zapravo sad se i ne mogu sjetiti za koji to drugi po redu porod ja znam.




> Sarasvati, pa ne znam, nekako sam to ispustila/izostavila, ne znam kako sam to preskočila. Eto ja doista nisam pojma imala da vinogradska ima stolcic, da sam znala možda nebi otišla na sd.. 
> 
> I doista,stvarno, ali najstvarnije ti više nikad neću ni napisat poruku, ni odgovorit na poruku, jer ti stigne jedna od njih pet, nebrisačico inboxa!


 :Crying or Very sad:  
Ja sam žena dojilja i nemoj mi stvarati stres...  :Saint:

----------


## Junior

Planiram roditi na Sv. Duhu i samo skupljam iskustva od svukuda, a i pitanja vezano za ono što sam čula: 
1. Treba li roditi u vlastitoj spavaćici i je li dovoljno da ih ponesem npr 3?
2. Trebam li za bebeka nositi odmah pelene i kremicu u torbi za rodilište, ili to sve imaju?
3. Treba li muž doći s jednokratnim odijelom ili to dobije gore? 
4. Treba li otići na pregled na Sv. Duh ili da samo banem s torbom za rodilište i čitabama od kompletnog vođenja trudnoće od svog gin.? (On, moj gin, veli da nikakvi pregledi u bolnici prije poroda nisu potrebni jer uostalom imaju lošiju opremu od njega, to vjerujem, pa ni nema koristi, a i samo bih nepotrebno radila gužvu i sebi i drugima u trudničkoj ambulanti..? I još mi gin veli da plan poroda nema smisla jer na Sv. Duhu tak i tak puštaju pupčanu da otpulsira, dapače ju i masiraju da sve izađe, da je bolje da se isklistiram ak to tijelo ne bu samo odradilo s trudovima, obrijem i sl. doma da to ne radim u bolnici itd. i posvetim se disanju..)
5. Muž ne smije biti sa mnom u predrađaoni, ali ulazi u rodilište kad ga puste? Imam li tijekom tog vremena stvari sa sobom- u slučaju da mi npr trebaju mobitel da se javim mužu ili giniću, il ak mi jednostavno treba vode, budući da navodno daju ženama normalno piti?
6. Čim banem u rodilište odmah će me prikačit na aparate pa za mene opcija nije šetanje (srce), šmrc, al' naći će se netko tko će me otkačit ak' npr moram na WC? Čitala sam da se sestre na odazivaju baš, pa nije vrag da bum u trudovima morala trpit ležećki dok se netko ne sjeti doć? Pa popiškit ću im se na krevet, a navodno im fali posteljine..? Pa ne bum valjda u popišanom danima..? 
7. Joj, hrpa mi se gluposti mota po glavi.. Najradije bih da me moj ginić porodi... 

Veseli me, s obzirom na broj poroda i komplikacija u trudnoći, da je postotak živorođene djece i zadovoljnih mama jako visok kad se isporedi s drugim rodilištima. Zato mi i jesu prvi izbor, uz to što su mi i najbliži.

----------


## Idnom

1. Mozes imati svoju spavacicu, a mozes i dobiti bolnicku. Zna se dogoditi da fali spavacica pa imaj za svaki slucaj svoju. Dosta se prljaju zbog krvarenja pa ti savjetujem da koristis njihove. Svako jutro uzmes na hodniku s kolica (pozuri jer jako brzo nestanu  :Wink: )
2. Moras nositi pelene, kremu i vl. maramice. Imaju i oni pelene, ali se ocekuje da doneses za svoje dijete.
3. Dobije odijelo (mora imati potvrdu da je bio na trudnickom tecaju, nas konkretno nisu trazili, ali bolje da ponese...)
4. Pretpostavljam da te nece odbiti u bolnici ako nisi kod njih bila na pregledu, ali je uobicajeno da se zadnji pregled(i) obave u bolnici u kojoj ces roditi. Prema mome iskustvu, nisu radili uvijek uzv, ali provjere tezinu, urin, jesi li otvorena. I pred kraj rade CTG. Ne znam jel tvoj gin ima taj uredjaj.
5. Spakiraj 2 torbe. Jednu za (pred)radjaonu i jednu za kasnije za sobu. U ovoj prvoj mozes normalno imati mobitel, vodu...i sve sto ti je najnuznije. Muza zovu kad te sele iz predradjaone u box. 
6. Otkopcaju te s CTGa ako moras na WC. Ja se ne mogu pozaliti na sestre u predradjaoni. Nije da trce oko tebe, ali sve korektno obave. Vjerojatno ako je velika guzva ne stizu bas sve isti trenutak. 
7. Ako je on doktor na Sv. Duhu mozda se mozes dogovoriti da dodje na porod.
I na kraju savjet, ako jos niste obavili trudn. tecaj, obavite ga na Sv. Duhu pa cete sve doznati iz prve ruke.
Sretno!

----------


## Vrci

Ja ni na porodu ni poslije nisam imala ni kap krvi na spavacicama. Cak sam dosta mama cula koje kazu isto

----------


## Sani1612

Ja, kao ni Vrci nisam imala krvi na spavaćici. Ali to ovisi o intenzitetu krvarenja.
Rađala sam u svojoj spavaćici jer oni imaju manjak spavaćica a puno rodilja.
 Nakon prijema u rodilište, uzv-a i ctg-a, pa čak i ako te ne klistiraju, ideš na tuširanje. Na wc možeš kad god ti je sila. 
Ja sam šetala dosta, a i nisam cijelo vrijeme bila prikopčana na ctg. Moj suprug je gore dobio odijelo. 
Ovo da ne daju piti mi je presmiješno, ne znam odkud ta info ali je posve netočna. Dapače, nude piti, i pitaju da li je sve u redu i da li ti ikako mogu pomoći. 
Mobitel cijelo vrijeme možeš imati uz sebe. 
SD je doživio preporod.

----------


## Sani1612

Junior ako te još nešto zanima slobodno pitaj. Možeš ovako možeš na pp.
I ne brini, sve ćeš ti srediti bez problema  :Wink:

----------


## Sani1612

Joj...sad sam pročitala da si napisala da daju piti. Neispavana sam  :Smile:

----------


## Junior

> 1. Mozes imati svoju spavacicu, a mozes i dobiti bolnicku. Zna se dogoditi da fali spavacica pa imaj za svaki slucaj svoju. Dosta se prljaju zbog krvarenja pa ti savjetujem da koristis njihove. Svako jutro uzmes na hodniku s kolica (pozuri jer jako brzo nestanu )
> 2. Moras nositi pelene, kremu i vl. maramice. Imaju i oni pelene, ali se ocekuje da doneses za svoje dijete.
> 3. Dobije odijelo (mora imati potvrdu da je bio na trudnickom tecaju, nas konkretno nisu trazili, ali bolje da ponese...)
> 4. Pretpostavljam da te nece odbiti u bolnici ako nisi kod njih bila na pregledu, ali je uobicajeno da se zadnji pregled(i) obave u bolnici u kojoj ces roditi. Prema mome iskustvu, nisu radili uvijek uzv, ali provjere tezinu, urin, jesi li otvorena. I pred kraj rade CTG. Ne znam jel tvoj gin ima taj uredjaj.
> 5. Spakiraj 2 torbe. Jednu za (pred)radjaonu i jednu za kasnije za sobu. U ovoj prvoj mozes normalno imati mobitel, vodu...i sve sto ti je najnuznije. Muza zovu kad te sele iz predradjaone u box. 
> 6. Otkopcaju te s CTGa ako moras na WC. Ja se ne mogu pozaliti na sestre u predradjaoni. Nije da trce oko tebe, ali sve korektno obave. Vjerojatno ako je velika guzva ne stizu bas sve isti trenutak. 
> 7. Ako je on doktor na Sv. Duhu mozda se mozes dogovoriti da dodje na porod.
> I na kraju savjet, ako jos niste obavili trudn. tecaj, obavite ga na Sv. Duhu pa cete sve doznati iz prve ruke.
> Sretno!


Hvala na odg.  :Heart: 
Trudnički smo obavili u DZZ. Mužu je radi posla jedino njihov termin odgovarao jer je najkasniji, tako da nismo bili u prilici razgledati rodilište. Otprilike znam gdje je što jer sam više puta sad u trudnoći bila na SD radi pregleda, ali ne ginekoloških. Ginić mi ima CTG (nije na SD), no nije problem u CTG-u nego EKG-u na koji ću, po preporuci specijalista, morati biti prikopčana za vrijeme trudova. S bebekom je, da pokucam o drvo, sve ok. 

Ok, pelene sam spremila, i 2 tetre za svaki slučaj, kremica je tu. 

@Sani1612 -joj, hvala za napomenu o tuširanju- gel za tuširanje nisam ni imala na popisu, al glavno da imam 4 ručnika u torbi i šlafrok koji mi zauzme pol' torbe jer je od flisa...! Da nisi spomenula prala bih se s asepsoletama i vlažnim maramicama. :D :D :D Sad sam skužila da nemam ni češalj, al' imam 2 štapića za kosu i 10 gumica.. Biserka! Mozak mi više ne funkcionira. 

Srećom je frendica jučer donijela spavaćicu u mojoj naj boji - zelenoj. :D Inače spavam u muževim starim rastegnutim majicama i ispranim košuljama jer mi skoro dođu do koljena pa mi je taj dio u vezi spavaćica zato bio bitan. :D Naime do jučer nisam imala nijednu. :D Bum danas-sutra zapičila do 2nd hand shopa- nema čeg nema za 10 kn, al' to mi do sada nije ni palo na pamet pogledati. 

Već vidim kak' ću vjerojatno zaboravit' nekaj... 

1. Kaj mi treba od dokumenata- sve nalaze trebam iskopirati, ponijet trudničku knjižicu, UZV-e od bebeka, vjenčani list (radi prijave rođenja u rodilištu), osobnu zdravstvenu, dopunsku, pamet...? Ima li još nešto?
2. Hoće li mi dat gore piti vitaminske dodatke koje sam pila i do sada? 
3. Je'l odmah nosim stvari za bebeka za izlazak iz rodilišta ili nam to muž može donijet tijekom vizita? Pitam jer ne znam je'l to med. sestra možda pregledava pa da stigne intervenirat jesmo li kaj zaboravili..? (odvojila sam jednokratnu i tetru, vlažne maramice, bodi, termo čarapice, odijelce od flisa u 2 dijela, pamučnu kapicu i kombinezon od flisa s kapuljačom u kojem će malo plivat, al bu ok kroz mjesec-dva.. Nekak' mi se to čini da je to malo odjeće, il je to zato kaj je sve tak' sićušno, ne znam.. Frendica je rekla da bum si bebača oblekla k'o da smo u Sibiru...)
4. Autosjedalicu nemamo (nemamo ni auto), al' smo zvali Ekotaxi i vele da kod naručivanja taxija samo napomenemo da nam "treba autosjedalica kategorije 0 radi izlaska iz rodilišta" i da se to ništa dodatno ne naplaćuje. Zgodno za znati. Vjerojatno je to isto i s drugim taxi službama.

----------


## Junior

Eh, još jedno pitanje, ne znam je li ovo mjesto za to- trebam li kupiti Syntocinon sprej da potakne laktaciju, za svaki slučaj ili..? Našla sam to na nekim popisima za rodilište...

----------


## Apsu

Prvo- izvadi šlafruk iz torbe.
Na sd-u je toliko toplo da ti stvarno nece trebati. Ja sam svoj odma poslala nazad doma.

Mene nitko nije pitao sta pijem niti su gledali da li imam kakve dodake prehrani.

Odjecu za bebu donosi muz kada dode po vas  :Smile: 

Nikakav sprej ti ne treba, samo dobra volja, puno ljubavi i strpljenja za bebu koja ce sama potaknuti laktaciju  :Smile: 

.. I jos nesto. Spremi si u torbu nesto za jest. Ja sam nakon poroda bila stravicno gladna a propustila taman dorucak. Mislim da bi se onesvjestila da me cimerica nije nahranila.. Opcenito je dobro tamo imati nesto pri ruci za jest, ja da sam pojela njihova 3 rucka, i dalje bi bila gladna  :Laughing:

----------


## bella77

Mozda da poneses neku kremu ili mast za bolne bradavice? Ne znam imaju li wc papira ili da poneses rolu? Punjac za mobitel?

----------


## Sani1612

Ja nisam ništa od nalaza kopirala. Doduše pregledavali su me nakon termina tako da sam imala njihovu uzv procjenu i kks. 
Bitni su im ogtt, bris na streptokok i krvna grupa. Sve tvoje papire stave u mapu kad dođeš na prijem i potom ti ih vrate u sobu nakon poroda.
Na prijemu dobivaš plastificiranu narukvicu koja ti ne smeta pri tuširanju. Tamo su tvoji podaci. 
Vjenčani list ne nosiš u rodilište. Dan nakon poroda sestra ti donese papir na kojem napišeš svoje i partnerove podatke.

----------


## Junior

Znači šlafrok raus? Ok. :D :D :D 
OGTT nisam ni radila do sada, izgleda da nije bilo potrebe. U KKS i urinu je sve u vezi šećera bilo ok. Je'l bih trebala na OGTT? Mislim da to baš nije rutinski test..? Papa i brisevi do sad su bili ok, krvna grupa 0+, imam za udijelit' ak bu i mali + i radi žutice bu mu trebalo. Tata je -, al' bitno da ima pozitivan stav.  :D 

Eh da- WC papir, spakirala 2 role justincase. Hvala :D 

Za jesti imam hrpu sjemenki, vakuumirano. Orahe, bademe, lješnjake... Muž to zove "hrana za ptice". :D Najbolje mi je za želudac jer ubija kiselinu i glad, uz to što se tako napucavam s oligoelementima i nezasićenim masnim kiselinama za kvalitetnije mlijeko (joj, koji štreber...) Niš' drugo se ne usudim ovako ranije spakirati, a nisam baš tip za kekse i ostalo kaj mogu smrvit po sebi i drugima, osim tog izbjegavam gluten. Šaka oraha i badema mi ubije i najjaču glad, a za to mi treba inače kila napolitanki. :D (i onda uz napolitanke popijem vode i napuhnem se k'o vrabac).

----------


## buba klara

od svega čega se sjećam da mi je DOISTA bilo potrebno u rodilištu odmah nakon poroda su ulošci (oni vatirani), jednokratne gaćice i voda (žedna za poludit!)
za slijedeći dan (jutro) još neseser sa osobnim hig. stvarima (ali stvarno osnovnim)

sve ostalo mi je bilo manje bitno i moglo se donijeti naknadno, makar sam, naravno, imala sve spremno u torbi... 
eh, da i ja se sjećam trpanja šlafroka u torbu (koji je zauzeo više od pola mjesta) a gore vrućina (na SD mislim)... tako da mi to definitivno nije trebalo, ovaj put ga ne planiram nosit...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

jeste pogledale našu web stranicu, rodilista.roda.hr ?

tamo ima informacije koje opreme koje rodilište ima/nudi, uz njihovu statistiku.

----------


## matsa

Evo još friskih iskustava sa Sv. Duha. Rodila tamo prošli tjedan, treći put. U trudničkoj ambulanti gužve uopće nije bilo - ili su se oni bolje organizirali, ili su se trudnice ipak malo rasporedile na druga rodilišta ili je natalitet zbilja pao ili sve to troje skupa. Uglavnom, radi vise doktora i nikad nas nije bilo u isto vrijeme vise od 4-5 na jednog doktora - dakle minimalno čekanje.
porod je išao zbilja brzo, to mi je treći (pa i zbog toga), no i treća indukcija. Epiduralnu nude, ali je ne nameću, naravno, niti je se mora moliti. U radjaoni su svi zbilja ok, vrlo korektan odnos, rodila sam vrlo brzo i uz primalju i doktora - bez ikakve posebne intervencije, beba 4 kg, bez rezanja i pucanja.
babinjace - kako su cure gore napisale, nema gledanja u gaće i sl. Pedijatrijske sestre na usluzi, ali ja nisam trebala ih puno. Vise su za prvorotke reaktivne, nego proaktivne, pa ako se zeniras ih zvati da pomognu oko dojenja, pomoći nećeš dobiti. No ako ih pozove, dolaze odmah.
inzisitiraju na dojenju, ali ne kao prijašnjih godina, npr. Meni je rekla sestra da mi bebu po noći mogu malo dohraniti,, ako se hoću odmoriti, jer sam imala gadnu ragadu. To me malo začudilo moram priznati.
da završim - sasvim sam zadovoljna odnosnom i profesionalnoscu, pa i toplinom osoblja i stvarno mogu reci da svi unutar mogucnosti rade najbolje sto mogu,
jedna ogromna zamjerka je dozvoljavanje posjeta u sobu. Dakle, na stranu higijenski uvjeti, ljudi koji dolaze od svukuda i nose svakojake viruse (recimo da će beba tome u nekoj mjeri biti izložena i kad bude Otpuštena). No, u sobu udje vise od dvije osobe poo rodilji, pa ih u onoj maloj sobi bude desetak, zvone mobiteli, kašlje se, kiše i slično, dok rodilje krvare, doje, bebe placu i slično.
ukoliko budem u prilici, svakako ću napomenuti nekom odgovornom tamo da odluka o posjetima u sobu nije najbolja.
za kraj - za sve ostalo mogu samo pohvaliti.

----------


## matsa

Da - i pakleno je vruće. Samo u spavacici se možeš skuhati, a bebe zamotane u tri Tetre i u jastuku ... Prozor ne možeš otvoriti stalno, jer onoj koja je do prozora bude pak prehladno.

----------


## buba klara

i ja se spremam uskoro na sv. duh pa mi je ovo drago za procitati
nego, radi cega su ti inducirali porod, ako smijem pitat?

----------


## matsa

> i ja se spremam uskoro na sv. duh pa mi je ovo drago za procitati
> nego, radi cega su ti inducirali porod, ako smijem pitat?


1. put zato sto sam bila već 41+5 tt
2. i 3. put zato sto sam bila dosta otvorena (4 cm) i sve sasvim spremno za porod, a velike bebe sam nosila pa je bila odluka da radjam indukcijom u 40. tjednu bolje nego da čekam da krene prirodno zbog veličine djeteta (svo troje > 4 kg). Drugi i treći put je prošlo ekspresno (treći porod za 3,5 sata od prokidanja vodenjaka).

----------


## buba klara

Aha...
Samo jos pitanje o famoznim spavacicama? Nosila si svoje ili?

----------


## Sani1612

Na sv.duh se nose vlastite spavaćice.

----------


## klaudija

Ima i njihovih, ali bude nekad nestašica.. Ja sam uglavnom koristila njihove..

Isto su me naručili na,indukciju, ali je srećom krenulo prirodno.. Beban je bio 4600, rodila sam vrlo brzo..
Da su me inducirali mislim da bih umrla na tom stolu jer su mi prirodni trudovi bili užasno jaki.. Sve me strah kakvi bi mi bili pod dripom..
Vodenjak mi je pukao sam, rodila sam možda sat vremena nakon toga..
Odbila sam drip i prokidanje vodenjaka, poštivali su svaku moju želju..

Eto, to je moje iskustvo..

----------


## buba klara

> Ima i njihovih, ali bude nekad nestašica.. Ja sam uglavnom koristila njihove..


Isto ovako je bilo i za moja zadnja dva poroda gore...koristila sam njihove, ali to je bilo prije par godina.
Pitam jer sam tad natrpala torbu sa svojim spavacicama koje mi na kraju uopce nisu trebale, pa da opet ne vucem bezveze.

Btw, i ja sam odbila drip i postivali su to (tj. molila sam ih  :Smile: . Porod je krenuo sam nakon prokidanja vodenjaka, za 45 min sve bilo gotovo.

----------


## Sani1612

Ja sam rodila prije par mjeseci i cijelo vrijeme bila u svojim spavaćicama jer njihovih nije bilo.

Mene su inducirali zbog gestacijske dobi,rodila sam u 43.tjednu.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Prije dva i pol mjeseca ne samo da nije bilo dovoljno spavaćica - neke žene su rađale u kutama - nego skoro ni benkica za bebe. A moj je prve noći stalno bljuckao plodnu vodu i trebalo ga je nekoliko puta presvlačiti.

----------


## ValaMala

Ako imamo potvrdu s tecaja od 2012., vrijedi li nam ili moramo ponovo na tecaj (kako bi muz mogao biti sa mnom - prosli put je bio)?

----------


## buba klara

I to smo pitali jučer na SD  :Smile: . MM je bio sa mnom na porodu gore oba puta, prošao tečajeve i naravno - ostavio potvrde gore  :Smile: . 
Naravno da treći put nije htio ići na tečaj pa smo pitali jel može bit pri porodu bez potvrde i rekli su da nema nikakvih problema, ako je već bio kod njih.

----------


## ValaMala

Sjajna vijest. Muzeki su vec utvrdili znanje i drago mi je da ne inzistiraju na ponavljanju. :D

----------


## Amandica

Koliko sam skužila, zapravo, sve rjeđe traže potvrde za prisustovanje porodu kao pratnja.
Prije par mjeseci bila sam sa prijateljicom na porodu i nitko me nije pitao za potvrdu  :Smile:

----------


## lupa2222

pozdrav cure,

ima li tko kakvih novih iskustva sa poroda na sv duhu?  :Smile:

----------


## izluđena

lupa2222, sta te zanima?

----------


## peg8020000

Evo, i ja se dvoumim između Sv. Duha i Vinogradske. Prvi porod mi je bio prije 4 i pol godina u Sv. Duhu i zaista mogu reći sve najbolje. No, ovaj put nekako više naginjem prema Vinogradskoj. Ono čega je mene nekako najviše strah je pomisao na šivanje. Tog me je bilo strah i prije prvog poroda, i posrećilo mi se. Rodila sam bez jednog jedinog šava. Sad, istina da sam se mazala preventivno uljem, da sam bila bez epiduralne, te sam možda zaista sama sebi najviše pomogla da bude tako. No, zbog tog pozitivnog iskustva se pitam da li zaista trebam mijenjati bolnicu. Zanimaju me iskustva iz Vinogradske, da li su vas šivali, da li je šivanje boljelo? I još nešto što baš i nema veze uz temu, ali zanima me da li šivanje manje boli ukoliko se rodi uz epiduralnu?

----------


## Ayan

Ja sam pri izgonu rekla da ne zelim epiz. Postivali su moje zelje. Nadam se ovakvom scenariju i drugi puta jer si ne mogu zamisliti da mi netko reze vaginu. Sorry moja vagina mi je svetinja i nije javno dobro. Samo nemoj sutiti. Jasno izrazi zelju i ustraj. P.S. rodila sam u vinogradskoj i prije poroda dobila one formulare gdje te pitaju za određene postupke, tako i za epiziotomiju.

----------


## Apsu

Jesam se i ja na svetom duhu derala da necu epi pa su me rezali. I plan poroda sam imala i svejedno rez. Zena mi se ispricavala i rezala. 
No, kaze mm da misli da je stvarno bilo potrebno, da nije popustila napetost da bi eksplodirala.. Nisam zaboravila taj rez nakon vise dvije godine, uzasno.

Ono sto mozete je prije poroda traziti na pismeno da potpisete da necete epi na svoju odgovornost.

----------


## bodo

Po meni svakako bolje epi nego popucati kao ja.Da sam samo znala nikada,ali baš nikada ne bih napisala i potpisala da ni u kojem slučaju,osim ako je ugrožena beba ne želim epi.
Rezultat toga je nekoliko desetaka šavavova iznutra i vani(iako je babica bila divna i masirala me).Žena je plakala zajedno sa mnom za vrjeme šivanja.

Ja sam iz tog 1.poroda izvukla pouku.Drugi porod,epi,par šavova koje nisam niti osjetila nakon par dana.Za razliku od onih  čitajući ovakve savjete po forumima.

----------


## Vrci

U vinogradskoj me babica bas puno masirala uljem za vrijeme poroda,al su ipak morali rezati. Sivanje me nije boljelo jer sam dobila lokalnu, to daju automatski mislim

----------


## sarasvati

Nije baš friško iskustvo, rodila sam prije dvije godine u Vinogradskoj. Potpisala sam da ne želim epiziotomiju. Sve je prošlo u redu.

----------


## peg8020000

Evo još jednom podižem, ako mi netko zna odgovoriti...

Zanima me položaj na stolu za rađanje. Čitala sam starije postove i vidim da se puno žena žalilo na stolove za rađanje u Vinogradskoj. S druge strane koliko se sjećam na Sv. Duhu mi je bilo skroz ok. Da li netko zna jesu li stolovi na Sv. Duhu nešto bolji? Čitam i da je puno žena na Sv. Duhu prošlo i bez šivanja, što je bio i moj slučaj tamo na prvom porodu. Ima li netko tko je u Vinogradskoj prošao bez šivanja?

----------


## Ayan

vinogradska:ako si na stolu rađaš u nekom polusjedećem položaju. do izgona ležiš na boku. kad krene nariktaju stol. meni nije bio ni najmanje neudoban, još su mi pometali jastuke.
šivali me jesu ali iz kozmetičkih razloga jer sam popucala. nisam dala da mi rade epiziotomiju i nisu. je me zatezalo poslije dole, ali nakon toga niti ne znam da sam rodila. bila na nogama 3h nakon poroda.

----------


## Vrci

I meni je položaj stola u vinogradskoj bio super kad su ga podigli. Jedino mi neobično bilo to da sam trudove provela na boku, ne znam što sam očekivala. Još sam k tome bila na desnom boku, jer je tako najbolje ctg hvatao malca

----------


## Ayan

I ja sam bila na desnom boku. Ali kad su mi podigli krevet za vrijeme izgona mislila sam da cu odletiti sa stola, licilo je na lansiranje rakete.

----------


## Vrci

E da, i cijelo me vrijeme babica masirala, ali jednostavno su me morali rezati, ne bih prošla bez pucanja. No to mi stvarno nije bilo strašno, samo sam osjetila olakšanje kad je malac nakon toga izletio

----------


## Ayan

Mene nitko nije masirao. Kasnije iz price s curama znam da samo nas dvije nismo imale epi, s tim da je druga cura imala vezu i nju su masirali.Ostale bile prvorotke ili drugorotke su rezane i to poprilicno.

----------


## Vrci

Mene masirala babica bez da sam imala vezu. Stvano je bila dobra, iako se ne sjećam koja

----------


## peg8020000

Joj, hvala vam na odgovorima. Na kraju sam u sto nedoumica između Sv. Duha i Vinogradske, ali mi je pregled u trudničkoj ambulanti već dogovoren u Vinogradskoj...

----------


## buba klara

sv. duh - stolice se mogu namjestiti, rađala sam polusjedećem položaju
epiziotomija - babice rade sve da je izbjegnu, mene su masirale, ja sam zamolila i sve smo dogovarale

to sam sve mogla jer nisam bila na "drogama", ogromna je razlika ako si na dripu ili ti daju sredstva protiv bolova ili ako radjas bez iceg od tog. normalno smo komunicirale u predasima izmedju trudova, uglavnom - izvrsne su

tri poroda na sv. duhu  - i opet bih gore  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja :)

Pozdrav svima,

Lijepo bih molila novija iskustva sa neonazologijom Sv. Duh/Vinogradska.
Cula sam da u Vinogradskoj se ide kod bebe svaka 3h na dojenje. Naravno ako beba nije u inkubatoru. Da li je to istina? Zna li itko? I da li  isto funkcionira na Sv. Duhu? 
Naime tek sam na pocetku trudnoce, al obzirom da mi je vec jedna beba bila na neonatologijiu Vinogradskoj, i mogla sam ici samo 2x po 30min... Ti dani su me unistili! A malisa je cikao i super nam je islo, ali to je tako malo vremena! 
Imam bakteriju za koju kaze moja dok. da je velika sansa da opet bebac ide na neonatologiju zelim se informirat vec sada, o svim opcijama...

----------


## peg8020000

Odgovaram doduše sa mjesec dana zakašnjenja nakon gornjeg pitanja, ali nadam se da će nekom dobro doći...

Rodila sam prije mjesec dana u Vinogradskoj, a ležala sam tamo i ko trudnica tjedan dana. Dijete mi nije bilo u inkubatoru, ali imala sam cimericu čije dijete je bilo. Čini mi se da je mogla do dijeteta dve puta po pola sata, no kako je jedno od tih pola sata koristio njen muž, njoj je ostalo samo pola sata. Ostalo je izdvajala mlijeko. No, njena beba je bila premala za dojenje, možda bi bilo drugačije da je mogla sama sisati. No, ovo pišem prema sjećanju  pa neka me netko ispravi ako nisam u pravu.

Moja beba je rođena mjesec dana ranije, nije bila u inkubatoru, već samo u toplom krevetiću jedan dan i kasnije na sunčanju radi žutice. Redovito su mi je nosili da sisa.

Inače, dugo sam se dvoumila između Sv. Duha i Vinogradske i sretna sam sto sam odabrala Vinogradsku. Doktori, sestre, pogotovo one koje se brinu za bebe ostale su mi u najboljem sjećanju. U svakom slučaju, preporučam  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja :)

> Odgovaram doduše sa mjesec dana zakašnjenja nakon gornjeg pitanja, ali nadam se da će nekom dobro doći...
> 
> Rodila sam prije mjesec dana u Vinogradskoj, a ležala sam tamo i ko trudnica tjedan dana. Dijete mi nije bilo u inkubatoru, ali imala sam cimericu čije dijete je bilo. Čini mi se da je mogla do dijeteta dve puta po pola sata, no kako je jedno od tih pola sata koristio njen muž, njoj je ostalo samo pola sata. Ostalo je izdvajala mlijeko. No, njena beba je bila premala za dojenje, možda bi bilo drugačije da je mogla sama sisati. No, ovo pišem prema sjećanju  pa neka me netko ispravi ako nisam u pravu.
> 
> Moja beba je rođena mjesec dana ranije, nije bila u inkubatoru, već samo u toplom krevetiću jedan dan i kasnije na sunčanju radi žutice. Redovito su mi je nosili da sisa.
> 
> Inače, dugo sam se dvoumila između Sv. Duha i Vinogradske i sretna sam sto sam odabrala Vinogradsku. Doktori, sestre, pogotovo one koje se brinu za bebe ostale su mi u najboljem sjećanju. U svakom slučaju, preporučam



Hvala ti puno. Svaka informacija je dobrod dosla, kako meni tako i nekom drugome  :Smile:

----------


## Reta_os

Evo mog nedavnog iskustva sa Sv. Duha. 

Rodila sam na Sv. Duhu 9.10. Došla sam prvo na redovnu kontrolu (40+2) u subotu 8.10. oko 13h sa blagim trudovima, spojili su me na CTG, pogledali UZV, vaginalni pregled, utvrdili da sam 3-4cm otvorena. Vodenjak mi nije pukao. Kako je sve bilo uredno, rekli su da nema potrebe da ostajem (s čim sam se i složila) nego da odem kući i tamo proživljavam trudove pa dođem kad budu jači. Došla sam ponovo s jačim i češćim trudovima navečer oko 20h, ponovo isti pregledi, utvrđeno da sam 6cm otvorena i onda sam i ostala. Odmah sam rekla babici i doktorici da ja ne bi htjela nikave intervencije tipa drip, prokidanje vodenjaka itd., dok god nije baš jako potrebno. Bile su jako ljubazne i objasnile su mi da to ni njima nije u interesu, da neće raditi ništa što nije potrebno, a i kad bude da će me prvo pitati  i objasniti mi sve - i tako je i bilo. Doktorica me prvo pitala da li želim epiduralnu, s tim da mi je objasnila da su moji krvni nalazi koje sam donjela stariji od mjesec dana, a za epi moraju biti noviji. Zbog toga bi morali prvo vaditi krv za nove nalaze, a kako sam već 6cm otvorena, pitanje je da li bi nalazi stigli dok se ne otvorim još više, što je previše za epi. Kako u svakom slučaju nisam željela epiduralnu, odbila sam, ali mi je bilo drago što mi je sve tako super objasnila. Prvo sam dobila klistir (nije tako neugodno kako sam očekivala, bila je nježna babica) i poslali su me u predrađaonu gdje sam provela par sati. Kad sam bila otvorena 9cm su me poslali na tuširanje (to je jedino bilo bezveze jer sam išla sama, u jakim trudovima, nije bilo ni svjetla u toj kupaoni gdje su me poslali, tako da sam se samo malo podaprala, a ne baš otuširala). Nakon toga sam ušla u rađaonu i odmah su mi zvali i muža. Tu večer nas je puno rađalo, sva 3 boxa su bila puna a i ranije je bilo nekoliko poroda + carski. Neko vrijeme smo bili sami u boxu i kad smo došli na red, babica mi je (u dogovoru sa mnom) probila vodenjak - kad već nije sam pukao a otvorila sam se 9cm. U nekoliko navrata je babica nudila malo dripa da bude brže i lakše ali ja sam odbijala, a ona nije bila ni malo agresivna u tome. Kad je došlo vrijeme za tiskanje je ponovo ponudila i tu sam pristala, ali na kraju to što sam dobila nije ni stiglo djelovati. U 2 truda sam rodila svoju "malu" curicu od 4200g i 54cm - na žalost ne bez epiziotomije. Iako se babica trudila izbjeći epiziotomiju, malena je išla s rukicom na glavi i babica je rekla da me mora rezati - i ja sam rekla da može - dakle i to me pitala. S obzirom kolika je beba bila, to je stvarno bila dobra odluka. Jedina komplikacija je bila što je zaostao komadić posteljice pa su to morali vaditi ručno pod općom anestezijom. Ali zbog toga su me bar pod njom i lijepo zašili, dobila sam interdermalni šav koji je stvarno brzo zarastao i skoro se ni ne vidi (a rodila sam prije 5 tjedana). 
I da, dobili smo kontakt koža na kožu u trajanju cca 80min (prvo neko vrijeme odmah po porodu, prije opće anestezije i vađenja posteljice, a onda još nakon toga). Sve u svemu, iako je porod bio težak, poštovali su moje želje i zaista bili jako korektni. Potrefila me super ekipa, i babice i doktorica (mlada specijalizantica) su bili odlični!

Na odjelu babinjača je bilo OK, ima svakakvih sestara i doktora (a i ostalog osoblja - npr spremačice koje ti upadnu u sobu u 6 ujutro, upale svjetlo, ostave otvorena vrata i onda se međusobno dovikuju na hodniku - bez imalo takta). Doktori su uglavnom takvi da na vizitama više razgovaraju međusobno nego s pacijentima, ali ako ih pitaš nešto, odgovorit će ti. Sestre - ima onih koje su super, ali i onih koje su bezobrazne. U svakom slučaju, treba ih zvati i pitati pa makar i 100 puta da vam pokažu dojenje jer je jako bitno da se ta "tehnika" svlada čim prije. Mi smo imali sreće pa je moja curica brzo skužila, a i ja očito nemam osjetljive bradavice tako da sad dojim već 5 tjedana bez jedne ragade i ikakvih bolova, a mala super napreduje. 

U svakom slučaju, i iduće ću otići roditi na Sv. Duh  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja :)

Hvala puno Reta_os

----------


## mašnica

Ovo zvuči kao iz bajke:http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/im...o-doma-1141784

----------


## Ayan

Jako me zanima tko je to rodio u kadi?
Koliko zena je dobilo stolcic i koliko dobije pilates loptu na porodu?

Prvo djete sam rodila tamo. Nikad vise...

----------


## davidiemica

sanja gdje si rodila? kako ti je bilo tamo ?

----------

